# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Studieren in Rumnien

## DRDAK

Hallo!!!

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Medizinstudium in Rumnien aus? Wollte dort anfangen zu studieren und dann spter nach Deutschland wechseln. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen inwieweit das mglich ist oder nicht? Was ich fr Voraussetzungen ich haben mu fr einen Wechsel?

Danke im vorraus!!!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Frhzeitig nach Deutschland zu wechseln kann man quasi vergessen, da Rumnien noch nicht in der EU ist.
Aber in 6 Jahren drfte Rumnien schon in der EU sein, d.h. nach der Approbation muss man wahrscheinlich keine zustzlichen Tests mehr ablegen um in Deutschland praktizieren zu drfen.
Eine Alternative zu einem Studium in englischer Sprache drfte jedoch auch das Studium in rumnischer Sprache sein, ist zum einen billiger und zum anderen ist Rumnisch keine schwere Sprache... so zwischen Italienisch und Latein mit ein paar slawischen Vokabeln  :hmmm...: ... Ich kann jedenfalls nur Italienisch und verstehe schon einiges, wenn ich mal eine rumnische Internetseite ansehe.

----------


## DRDAK

Also du meinst wirklich ich kann einen Wechsel dann total vergessen? Ich kann mir das garnicht vortsellen. Ich lerne dort doch fast die identische Fcher. Also sagen wir mal ich studiere dort 2 Jahre, mache meine Prfungen, bestehe diese auch und komme mit diesen bestandenen Prfungen nach Deutschland. Die Wrden mir meine Leistungen nicht anerkennen?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Am besten ist es natrlich dich mal beim LPA zu erkundigen, denke aber, dass zumindest momentan die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu wechseln sehr gering ist... Gibt ja genug Leute die aus Tschechien, Polen und Ungarn nach Deutschland wechseln wollen... diese haben den Bonus. dass die Scheine anerkannt werden mssen, da das auch EU Lnder sind.

----------


## greeenhorn

also, ich bin gerade im ersten semester in rumnien u soviel ich weiss kann man auch quereinsteigen. ich hab mich beim LPA erkundigt uns ich muss denen eben die scheine der bestandenen prfungen vorlegen u eine beschreibung von dem was ich alles in den kursen usw geelrnt habe auch... da muss ich mich aber noch hier informieren, wer mir sowas geben/machen kann... und die vom LPA entscheiden dann in welches semester ich gestuft werden kann. also sie haben gemeint sie hatten jetzt noch keine groen erfahrungen mit rumnien, weil die meisten das studium hier auch fertig machen, aber eigentlich mssts schon gehen. (physikum muss man aber auf jeden fall nachholen, wenn man hier nicht fertig macht u zb im zweiten/dritten(...) jahr oder so quer einsteigen wrde...)
und rumnien ist ab 2007 in der eu, dacht ich jetzt mal.
kannst du rumnisch oder willst auf englisch oder franz studieren?
greetz, k

----------


## DRDAK

Also ich hatte vor auf englisch zu studieren, da ich leider kaum oder bessergesagt garkein rumnisch spreche. Also du bist der Meinung, dass man dann hier einfach weitermachen kann, falls man einen Platz an einer deutschen Hochschule hier bekommt? Das hrt sich echt gut an. An welcher Uni studierst du eigentlich nd auf welcher Sprache? Wie lief dein Bewerbungsverfahren so ab? Gru

----------


## pflaum

hey leute!

na zum glck gibts noch mehr leute die versuchen ihr physikum in rumnien zu machen! mein bekanntenkreis hat mich schon fr verrckt erklrt!
bin hier gelandet, weil mich deutschland, sterreich und ungarn net wollte!  :Grinnnss!: 

bin auch im 1. semester (bald 2.), und studiere auf englisch!
erzhlt ma aweng wo ihr so seid? ich bin in oradea!

brigens zu der anerkennung der ersten 2 jahre:
hab auch beim LPA angerufen (so um weihnachten rum), und die haben eben gemeint, das se noch keine genauen erfahrungen bzgl. wechsel nach D haben! weil es ja zudem seit 2 jahren die neue APPO gibt!
sie meinten aber man solle im sommer nochmal anrufen, weil dann vllt ein paar nach deutschland gewechselt sind!
auerdem kommt rumnien vorraussichtlich 2007 probeweise in die EU! 
also das konnte ich zumindest letztes jahr noch in den nachrichten verfolgen!

so, hoff ihr meldet euch ma

beste grsse

p

----------


## Flauschi28

knntet ihr rumnienstudenten bitte die internetseiten eurer unis posten?

und wie schauts mit den preisen(also lebensunterhalt und uni) aus? 

also ich bin fr jegliche information dankbar. 
man will sich ja alle mglichkeiten offen lassen!


mfg Henning

----------


## pflaum

hi

also bei mir kostet ein studienjahr (also 2 semester) genau 3600 USD! also etwa um die 3000 EURO! aber immer noch ein drittel von dem was es an ungarischen unis kostet, oder so!

naja, die lebenskosten kommen natrlich auf jeden einzenen drauf an!
ich sag ma fr eine 2-zimmer-wonung so etwa 100-250 euro/monat!

naja und ansonsten ist eigentlich das brige auch ziemlich gnstig...wenn man aber deutsche produkte kauft, zahlt man etwa den selben preis wie in D. manchmal auch aweng mehr!

also da gibt es eine offizielle adresse: www.uoradea.ro 

gibt aber auch noch andere, z.b: www.oradeauniversity.com

und dann gibt es auch solche Hps deren betreiber sich etwas dazuverdienen wollen, wenn man jemanden hier unterbringt, sprich: mit ihm ne wohnung sucht, usw. -> www.universityoforadea.com

yo, so siehts aus!

mfg

p

----------


## "QUEENY"

Hallo, 
hab ne frage, wenn man sich in Romnien bewerben will, muss man dort auch ein Aufnahmetest machen??

MFG

Queeny

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ich glaube in Rumnien gibt es nur fr die Studiengnge in rumnischer Sprache Aufnahmetests, fr die internationalen Studiengnge soweit ich weiss nicht.

----------


## pflaum

hi

ne, also einen generellen aufnahmetest gibt es nicht!

ich musste auch keinen englischtest machen!


gruss p

----------


## Mally

Hat sich schon jemand in Rumnien beworben und wenn ja an welcher Uni?
Oder spielt jemand hier mit dem Gedanken es dort zu probieren?
Wie lange habe ich Zeit um mich zu bewerben?

----------


## pflaum

hi

also ich studiere seit dem wintersemester 05/06 in oradea!

wegen den anmeldefristen nehmen die es hier nicht so genau...

aber am besten du schreibst der universitt mal...und fragst genau nach!

adresse ist: www.uoradea.ro 

ok, soweit

grsse 

p

----------


## Neamtz

Ich studier auch gerade im 2. Semester in Rumnien, allerdings in Iasi, der "kulturellen Hauptstadt".
Pflaum hat auf jeden Fall Recht, mit den Anmeldezeiten wirds hier nicht so genau genommen. 
Ich studier auf englisch und ne Aufnahmeprfung gabs nicht. Allerdings mute ich innerhalb des ersten Semesters eine (sehr einfache!) Englischprfung ablegen.
Auf http://www.umfiasi.ro gibts nhere Infos zu meiner Uni, sonst steh ich auch gern zur Verfgung! ;)
Ein Pflegepraktikum braucht man brigens nicht!
Wahrscheinlich wird Rumnien 2007 in die EU kommen, im Socrates/Erasmus-Programm ist es aber schon drin. Meines Wissens nach ist es auch kein groes Problem, nach dem Physikum zu wechseln und das anerkannt zu bekommen. Ursprnglich hatte ich das auch vor, allerdings hab ich mich mitlerweile dafr entschieden, das Studium hier zu ende zu bringen und wahrscheinlich "zwischendurch" ein Jahr als Gaststudent nach Deutschland zu gehen. Die Untersttzung zu bekommen ist nicht so schwer, wenn man sich nicht gerade danebenbenimmt. (Immer schn mit Kittel ankommen, auch zu den Vorlesungen!)

----------


## me11

Hallo!

Ich bin auch ein verzweifelter Studienplatzsucher!
Ich habs mit Quereinstieg,Klagen,Graz,...... versucht.

Lohnt es sich in Oradea sich zu bewerben?
Wie kommt Ihr mit den Leuten so zurecht?
Kann ich falls Deutschland nichts anekennt, auch mit deren Abschlu normal praktizieren?


MFG

----------


## me11

Hallo nochmal! Kann man in Iasi zu WS studieren? Weil auf der Homepage keine Links sind.
Bei Oradea gibt es schon die Mglichkeit!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Also eine Frage kann ich beantworten:
Wenn du dein Studium in Rumnien abschliesst, dann kannst du ohne weitere Prfungen oder Umwege direkt in Deutschland deine Facharztausbildung beginnen.

----------


## me11

Hallo nochmal!

Habe jetzt einige e-Mails von der Uni erhalten, die ein paar Fragen aufwerfen!

Dass mit den Paketen verstehe ich nicht ganz!

Beinhaltet das Paket die Studiengebhren, oder ist es nur fr den Service der Einschreibung?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Den Einschreibungsservice der Agenturen kannst du vergessen, ist ziemlicher Wucher fr das bisschen Arbeit, befolge einfach was auf folgender offizieller Seite steht: http://www.uoradea.ro/english/articl..._stud_eng.html

----------


## pflaum

hi!

hab mal eine frage an diejenigen die schon in rumnien studieren...:

kennt ihr studenten an eurer uni, die nach 2 jahren in rumnien nun nach deutschland wechseln und ihr physikum anerkennen lassen wollen??

meldet euch mal...

grsse pe

----------


## Neamtz

Hey Me11!
Sorry, da ich erst jetzt schreiben kann.
In Iasi kann man sogar NUR zum WS anfangen.
In Rumnien ist das Studium in Jahre und nicht in Semester gegliedert und die fangen halt zum WS an.

LG
Neamtz

----------


## manzanita

*Mal ne Frage oder auch zwei an alle Rumaenienstudenten. 
Lohnt es sich, den Service von Medical Student Advisors (MSA), Students Dream Academic Counselors (SDAC) oder wie die sonst noch alle heissen, in Anspruch zu nehmen? Wer von Euch hat sich direkt beim Romanian Ministry of Education beworben?
Wie sehen denn die Pruefungen und Staatsexamen in Rumaenien aus?

Tausend Dank.*

----------


## Neamtz

Also von MSA oder SDAC hab ich noch nie was gehrt.
Ich kenn auch ehrlich gesagt keine Organisation, die in die Richtung geht.
Ich hab mich "einfach" mal bei der Uni gemeldet.

Die Prfungen sehen so aus:
Man schreibt eine Prfung (i. d. R. kein Multiple Choice) und mu (bei mir bisher nur Biophysik und -chemie) manchmal auch ne "praktische" Prfung ablegen. In Physik hie das ein Gert und die enstsprechende Diagnostik beschreiben, in Chemie eine Analyse selbststndig durchfhren. Die Prfungszeit frs Schriftliche liegt bei ca. 2 Stunden.
Nach 3 und 6 Jahren gibts dann die groen Prfungen (unsere Staatsexamina). Da kann ich Dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen. Bin gerade im 1..

LG Neamtz

----------


## manzanita

*Danke fuer die Info !!!

Die Medical Student Advisors (MSA) bieten an, bei der Bewerbung fuer Oradea behilflich zu sein. Allerdings sind die ganz schoen teuer...
Hey, Neamtz, wie gefaellt Dir die Stadt und die Uni in Iasi so? 
Hey, Pflaum, wie sieht's in Oradea aus? 
Wie schwer ist es, sich als Transfer Student zu bewerben, da ich schon nen paar Scheine in der Tasche habe? Wahrscheinlich wuerde ich ins 2. Jahr einsteigen.
Also gibt's es keine Pruefung, die dem Physikum gleicht? Dann duerfte die Anerkennung in Deutschland ziemlich schwierig werden...

Gruesse, manzanita*

----------


## Neamtz

Hey Manzanita,

Iasi gilt als kulturelle Hauptstadt Rumniens. Ist auch auf jeden Fall ne Unistadt, voller Unis, Museen und (Studenten-)Discos. Leider gibts hier in Rumnien keine Kneipenkultur, wie in Deutschland! :-/
Zu erst mu ich sagen, da das alles schon gewhnungbedrftig ist. Ist eben Osteuropa. Aber im Vergleich zu dem, was ich sonst von Rumnien kenne, ist Iasi wirklich ne schne Stadt. Nicht so berfllt, wie Bukarest, aber auch kein kleines Kaff. Und auch schon recht modern.
Die Uni ist wirklich schn. Das Hauptgebude ist ein ehem. Palast, die Anatomie nem griechischem Tempel nachempfunden und unser Audimax "modern" aus den 70ern. Ist allerdings schon n wilder Mix! ;) Auf dem Campusgelnde vor dem Hauptgebude ist gerade im Sommer viel los, da treffen sich auch viele Nichtstudenten, um da rumzuhngen.

Zu dem Transfer Student kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Allerdings brauchst Du hier ne bestimmte Anzahl an "Punkten", um ins zweite Jahr kommen zu knne. Jedes Fach wird unterschiedlich gewichtet und Du musst mindestens 48 von 60 Pktn. haben, um ins zweite Jahr zu kommen. Wenn Du mchtest, kann ich Dir das mal zuschicken?! (Du brauchst auf jeden Fall beide Anatomiescheine aus dem ersten Jahr, u. U. auch reicht auch einer + alle anderen Scheine)
Ich hab auf jeden Fall gehrt, da man nach dem 2. (oder 3.) Jahr nach Deutschland wechseln kann und einem die Zeit i. d. R. als Physikum angerechnet wird.

LG
Neamtz

----------


## manzanita

*Hey Neamtz,

Danke fuer Deine Infos. Echt hilfreich.  

Seit einiger Zeit versuch ich nun schon Infos von der Web page http://www.umfiasi.ro zu erhalten, aber die englische Seite der medizinischen Fakultaet scheint da einige Probleme zu haben. Ich kann die Seiten zwar aufrufen, aber die Info will einfach nicht erscheinen.  
Du hast Dich also bei der Uni selbst und nicht beim Romanian Ministry of Education beworben, oder?*  


> Ich hab auf jeden Fall gehrt, da man nach dem 2. (oder 3.) Jahr nach Deutschland wechseln kann und einem die Zeit i. d. R. als Physikum angerechnet wird.


*Kennst Du jemanden, der das ausprobiert hat?*


> Meines Wissens nach ist es auch kein groes Problem, nach dem Physikum zu wechseln und das anerkannt zu bekommen. Ursprnglich hatte ich das auch vor, allerdings hab ich mich mitlerweile dafr entschieden, das Studium hier zu ende zu bringen und wahrscheinlich "zwischendurch" ein Jahr als Gaststudent nach Deutschland zu gehen.


*Was hat Dich umgestimmt? Gefaellt es Dir dort inzwischen so gut?*
*Wie schwer ist es, sich in Iasi ne Wohnung zu besorgen (mit sehr, sehr geringen Romaenischkenntnissen)? Wie bist Du an Dein Zimmer/Wohnung gekommen?
Du wuerdest Iasi also als Studienort empfehlen? Wie laufen die Kurse so ab? Kennst Du Dich zufaellig auch nen bissl mit anderen Unis in Romaenien aus?

Gruesse, 
manzanita*

----------


## Neamtz

Hi Manzanita,


1. Ja, ich hab mich direkt bei der Uni beworben.

2. Nein, von einem, der das mit dem Physikum versucht hat wei ich nicht, aber so weit ich wei, hat das ne deutsche Kommilitonin, die jetzt im 2. Jahr ist vor. Das entspricht auch dem, was ich generell darber gehrt hab.

3. Naja, ich wrde nicht sagen, da ich hier meinen Lebensabend verbringen mchte, aber man gewhnt sich dran! ;) Auerdem hat das Studium hier verschiedene Vorteile gegenber Deutschland, z.B. da man schon whrend des Studiums auf die Patienten "losgelassen" wird und die Basics selber macht. Die Patienten sind halt teilweise einfach nur froh, da sich IRGENDWER um sie kmmert. In dem Moment interessiert dann nicht, ob das Student, Assi, oder Chefarzt ist. Wobei n fertiger Arzt ist noch mehr als nur halber Gott ist. Oder da man beim Abschlu den Titel "Dr-medic" erhlt, den man dann ja auch in Deutschland fhren darf, wenn Rumnien in die EU kommt.

4. Mit der Wohnung ists hier eigentlich nicht so schwierig. Ich hab meine ber nen Freund eines Freundes! ;) Also der Freund von mir studiert hier Zahnmedizin und hat hier auch "Abi" gemacht. Auf jeden Fall ists aber nicht so schwer hier ne freie Wohnung zu finden, weils hier eben sehr viele Studenten gibt. Und wenn ein Jahrgang fertig ist, werden die Wohnungen fr den Nachwuchs frei! ;)
Und die Vermieter geben die Wohnungen, so wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen hab auch gerne an Deutsche ab, weil wir halt als sauber und ordentlich gelten! 

5. Die Kurse werden auf englisch gegeben. Es gibt "LP"s (Labor), die sind obligatorisch und "K"s (Vorlesungen), die sind fakultativ. Wobei Labor nicht heien mu, da Du wirklich in n Labor kommst, bzw. da was anderes machst, als in ner Vorlesung. In Biochemie und -physik bekommst Du allerdings schon was zu tun.

6. Von anderen Unis in Rumnien hab ich leider nicht so viel Ahnung.

7. Ja, ich wrde Iasi als Studienort empfehlen.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Schau Dir die Stadt aber ggf. bevor Du Dich einschreibst mal zwei Wochen an!

LG Neamtz

----------


## manzanita

*Merci beaucoup fuer die Info!

Ich wuerd mir die Stadt und Uni gern vorher anschauen, aber ich lebe momentan in den USA und so nen Ticket ist nicht gerade billig. Deshalb versuch ich soviel Infos wie moeglich zu sammeln. Hast  Du noch irgendwelche Tips oder Infos  z.B. Curriculum betreffend etc?

Hast Du zufaellig ne emailadresse von der Uni, wo ich mal nen paar Fragen nach Curriculum ,Transfer Student, Admission etc stellen kann? Ich kann auf der Web Page von Iasi noch immer keine Infos abrufen. Hat einer ne Ahnung, wann die das mal wieder in den Griff bekommen?   

Gruesse,
Manzanita*

----------


## pflaum

hey!

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst meld! hatte viel besuch die letzten tage, aber auch paar probleme mit meinem pc!

ok, also weil hier von den sogenannten "M.S.A." die rede ist:
ich habe von dieser organisation gehrt! sie hilft studenten sich hier zurechtfinden! man zahlt also etwa 3000 euro extra um zum beispiel vom flughafen abgeholt zu werden; man wird in einem hotel untergebracht; es wird einem geholfen eine wohnung zu finden; man bekommt einen weissen kittel usw. usw. ....

hm...zu oradea...naja....ist eigentlich eine schne stadt! nicht zu gro, leute sind nett, taxifahren ist spottgnstig und man hat doch allerlei mglichkeiten seine freizeit sinnvoll zu gestalten! 
wobei das sportliche angebot hier ziemlich zu wnschen brig lsst!   :Meine Meinung:  

zur uni: die professoren und rzte sind eigentlich ganz nett, trotzdem finde ich das bei manchen das engagement ziemlich zu wnschen brig lsst!
austattung ist nicht die beste, allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, dass man sich ja in rumnien befindet!
im goen und ganzen ist es schon in ordnung, da man ja trotzdem letztendlich medizin studiert! und das ohne jegliche wartezeit!

ok...wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, schreibt einfach ma....

schnen tag + gruss 

pee

----------


## kay-bro

wei jemand von euch ob man in Iasi (oder sonst wo in Rumnien) Zahnmedizin auf Englisch studieren kann?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> wei jemand von euch ob man in Iasi (oder sonst wo in Rumnien) Zahnmedizin auf Englisch studieren kann?


Kann man an fast jeder Universitt in Rumnien.

----------


## kay-bro

Nein.. Man kann nur Humanmedizin an fast jeder Uni auf Englisch studieren. Bei Zahnmedizin gehts an vielen Unis dort nur auf rmnisch.

Von Timisoara und Oradea hab ich schon ne Mail bekommen, dass es dort nur auf rumnisch geht.

Von den anderen Unis hab ich keine Antwort bisher bekommen...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Achso, habe leider nicht mehr die URLs dieser Listen was man alles in Osteuropa studieren kann, schau einfach mal auf den Amiseiten, z.B. unter Google Stichwrter z.B. MD Eastern Europe oder solche Sachen, irgendwo msste man da auf die angebotenen englischen Programme fr Zahnmedizin und Humanmedizin stoen.

----------


## borgia

hallo, ich interessiere mich auch fr das medizinstudium in rumnien! hab mir jetzt mal alle homepages angeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir cluj, iasi und bukarest am besten gefallen. wer studiert dort bzw. wie gefllt es euch? studieren dort viele deutsche? Htte noch ne frage bezglich dem wechsel nach deutschland: kann man schon nach dem ersten semester nach deutschland wechseln? rumnien ist ja in der eu und von daher msste es doch mglich sein und im schlimmsten fall drfte wohl eine klage ins 2.fachsemester erfolgsversprechend sein, oder?? 

naja waren jetzt ein paar fragen. vielen dank fr eure antworten  :Top:

----------


## mutti

Das geht leider nicht.Frag mal beim LPA Deines Standortes nach.1 zu 1 anerkannt wird es nach dem Physikum in manchen Lndern,aber garantiert nicht nach dem 1.Semester. ZB Ungarn:3 Semester studiert=2 Semester anerkannt vom LPA Hannover.Wie es sich mit Rumnien verhlt wei ich nicht,hab mich nur mit Polen und Ungarn beschftigt.

----------


## borgia

@ mutti, also ist nicht ganz richtig. man bekommt es 1:1 anerkannt. ist nur von der studenzahl abhngig. 
an alle in rumnien: welche fcher bzw. wie viele stunden habt ihr in den ersten beiden semestern jeweils?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ist die Anerkennung nicht auch abhngig vom Lehrplan?

----------


## borgia

stimmt, davon auch

----------


## Medicino

Ich habe mich in dieser Sache an das LPA von Berlin gewendet un die schreiben wrtlich:"zu einem Studium in Rumnien knnen wir ihnen derzeit nicht raten...".
So einfach ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, zu wechseln.

----------


## karibu

wenn jemand gezielte fragen hat, kann er mir gerne schreiben, da ich in rumnien (tmisoara) studiere. 
cocoleo@gmx.net

lg

----------


## pflaum

??...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Nein.. Man kann nur Humanmedizin an fast jeder Uni auf Englisch studieren. Bei Zahnmedizin gehts an vielen Unis dort nur auf rmnisch.
> 
> Von Timisoara und Oradea hab ich schon ne Mail bekommen, dass es dort nur auf rumnisch geht.
> 
> Von den anderen Unis hab ich keine Antwort bisher bekommen...


Ja, tatschlich, ist mir damals gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das mit den internationalen Studiengngen in Rumnien nur fr Humanmedizin gilt.
Hier mal ne Liste der Unis die du anschreiben kannst, die haben auf jeden Fall alle ne zahnmedizinische Fakultt:

Bucharest Faculty of Stomatology
Universitatea de Medicina si Farmacie
Calea Plevnei Nr. 19, Sector 1
BUCARESTI 70756, ROMANIA

Universitatea de Medicina si Farmacie
Facultatea de Stomatologie
Str Emil Isac Nr. 13
R- 3400 CLUJ NAPOCA,  ROMANIA

"Ovidius" University of Constanta

Dental School of Medicine

Str. Dacia nr. 55

R - 8700  CONSTANTA, ROMANIA

Universitatea de Medicina si Farmacie
Str. Universitat II No. 16
R - 6600 IASI,  ROMANIA

University of Medicine and Pharmacy,
Faculty of Dentistry

Str. Georghe Marinescu 38

R  4300  TIRGU-MURES, ROMANIA
fax: + 40 65 210407
e.mail: spopsor@orizont.net


University of Medicine and Pharmacy

Faculty of Dentistry

P-TA Eftimie Murgu  2

R - 1900  TIMISOARA, ROMANIA

fax: +40 56 220480

e-mail:  donisei@umft.ro


Ansonsten hast dir evtl. ein sogenanntes "Preparatory Year" berlegt? Da lernt man ein Jahr Rumnisch und kann dann mit den Rumnen zusammen studieren, spart man glaub ich auch einiges an Studiengebhren.
Oder einfach die Medizinscheine sammeln und dann versuchen nen Quereinstieg zu Zahnmedizin zu schaffen?

----------


## karibu

...........................

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> hey, vielleicht hoerst du mal auf so viel zu erzaehln , was du glaubst ...also wenn du auf rumaenisch studierst , dann zahlst du genauso viel weil du einfach auslaender bist !!!egal ob du das preparatory year gemacht hast oder nicht, auf rumaenisch oder englisch .......es sei denn du hast irgendwo rumaenische wurzeln ...dann bleiben dir diese international student fees erspart !!!


Rechtlich gesehen gilt fr die EU und auch Zulassungs-/Studienrecht:
Auslnder = EU-Auslnder = gleiche Rechte und Pflichten (bei Zulassung und Gebhren)
Inlnder = Europer = gleiche Rechte und Pflichten (bei Zulassung und Gebhren)
Da man also als Inlnder gilt, ist man auch kein International Student (Ok, vielleicht beim Internationalen Studiengang, da mssen die Rumnen, wenn sie da rein wollen, auch Gebhren zahlen)

Diskriminierung von EU-Brgern ist innerhalb Europa nicht erlaubt, Rumnien ist meines Wissens auch EU Mitgliedsstaat -> Deine Informationen scheinen veraltet zu sein, da du aber Medizinstudentin oder Medizinstudent in Rumnien zu sein scheinst, erkundige dich doch am besten mal bei deiner Universitt.
Italien und England haben fr EU Brger die gleichen Bedingungen wie fr Inlnder, sterreich wehrt sich vehement dagegen, hat gegen die EU bis jetzt aber noch immer den krzeren gezogen.
Wenn nur fr rumnischstmmige Studenten keine Studiengebhren, bzw. geringere Studiengebhren existieren wrden, dann wre dies offensichtlich eine Diskriminierung, also wie gesagt, einfach mal besser erkundigen.

----------


## pflaum

also tatschlich ist das wohl so, das man ab oktober genau so viel studiengebhren zahlt wie die rumnen! das haben sie uns hier erzhlt!
wieviel das im endeffekt sein wird, weiss ich nicht!

----------


## lea*

Hallo alle zusammen,

erstmal zu meiner person : Ich studiere Zahnmedizin in freiburg ...und will zu medizin wechseln ... habe leider den schnitt fr medi nicht 

also 1.: Kann ich mir Scheine in Rumnien anrechnen lassen ( habe Bio Physik terminologie Biochemie, Chemie , Histologie ?
       2.: Bis wann sollte ich mich den offiziell bewerben ?
       3.: ann fngt das nchste semester an ?

Danke schon mal und liebe Gre

Lea

----------


## Neamtz

Hi Lea!
Ich hab einen Kommilitonen, der letztes WS von Hamburg hier nach Iasi gewechselt hat. Allerdings von Medizin in Deutschland zu Medizin in Rumnien. 
Biochemie und Histo wurden ihm angerechnet. Physik, Bio und Termi gibts hier nicht.
Das Problem ist, da wir hier Studienjahre haben. Du msstest Dich also -soweit ich wei- auch zum WS bewerben.
Meld Dich doch einfach mal per PN, wenn Du mchtest!

Liebe Gre,
Neamtz

----------


## karibu

.......

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Edit: Ach was sollen die weiteren Erklrungsversuche der EU Regelung... Ich gebe auf, am besten erkundigt sich jeder selbst, wie das mit den Studiengebhren fr Rumnen und fr Auslnder abluft - an pflaums Uni scheinen die EU Regelungen jedenfalls umgesetzt zu sein und da ich aus einer Mcke keinen Elefanten machen mchte (habe ja schlielich Besseres zu tun und wusste nicht, dass es dir so nahe geht, dass du mich sogar per PM anschreiben musst), war das mein letzter Kommentar dazu   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Cadmium

Hallo,

meine Frage an euch, die in Rumnien studieren, ob das Studium auf Englisch eine groie Hrde darstellt. Habe ein jahr in Amerika verbracht (11.Klasse) und hatte Englisch LK und Bio LK in Bayern! Spiele auch mit den Gedanken nach Rumnien zu gehen! Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Bereut ihr den Schritt=?

Viele Lieben Dank fr eure Posts!

Gru ANDY

----------


## pflaum

hey andi!

hatte auch englisch LK "in bayern"!   :Top:  
also ich sags mal so: es ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt, alles auf englisch zu lernen... aber daran gewhnt man sich!

du musst dir mal vorstellen das die alten rumnischen professoren die sprache auch als zweite oder sogar dritte sprache gelernt haben! 
das ist ein ziemlicher unterschied zu leuten die englisch als muttersprache sprechen!

manche profs haben sprechen ein ganz schn komisches englisch!  :Grinnnss!: 

ok, soweit...

gruss tim

----------


## Neamtz

Wenn die Profs berhaupt englisch sprechen.
Wenn Du Pech hast, hast Du sogar welche dabei, die das eben nicht tun...
Die Assis sprechen aber normalerweise mindestens ausreichend.

Was das Schulenglisch angeht:
Ich hatte GK in NRW, hab nie n Jahr in England/Amerika/Australien verbracht und hatte auch keine Probleme.
Es ist im Zweifel halt auch wichtiger, flssig ne Unterhaltung auf englisch fhren zu knnen ohne im Kopf bersetzen zu mssen, als Shakespeare zu interpretieren! Und das stellt sich - Sprachgefhl und Wortschatz vorrausgesetzt- nach krzerer Zeit ein, als man denkt.

Was den von Dir (Cadmium) erwhnten Bio LK in Bayern (was habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit den Bundeslndern?) angeht: Ich hab Bio nach der 10 abgewhlt. Und hatte dadurch kein Problem.

Wenn Du wirklich nach Rumnien gehen mchtest, geb ich Dir einen Tipp:
Guck Dir die Stadt vorher an! Geh mal zur Uni, guck Dich da um, unterhalt Dich mit den Studenten und so weiter. 

LG
Neamtz

----------


## Balotay

Hallo Zusammen,

Eigentlich wollte ich im Herbst in Rumnien ein Medizinstudium anfangen, aber heute haben ich per mail von der Uni Timisoara erfahren, dass die Studiengebhren auf 4200/Jahr angehoben werden sollen.
Hat dazu jemand Infos der vielleicht auch im Herbst anfangen will?
Sind die Gebhren eigentlich an allen Hochschulen gleich?

----------


## pflaum

hi

bei uns sollen sie fr kommendes jahr von 3600 USD auf 1200 USD gesenkt werden....

aber das ist mal wieder wie so oft bei den rumnen...jeder macht das was er will.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PHaubold

Hallo,

Ich bin mir zur Zeit total unschlssig ob ich in Rumnien studieren soll! 

Mein englisch ist nicht wirklich gut und ich weis auch nicht ob ich in den vorlesungen, etc. nur damit beschfftigt bin, den Dozenten zu verstehen und ich somit vom fachlichen nichts mehr mitbekomme!

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen! Muss mich bis mittwoch entscheiden!

Danke

----------


## Sirat

Niemand wird dir hier sagen knnen,ob dein Englisch reicht.Aber Englisch ist ja an sich eine leicht zu erlernende Sprache.Und wenn du sie nicht gut kannst,wirst du gezwungen sein sie zu erlernen.Anfangs gibts bestimmt Schwierigkeiten,aber das legt sich bestimmt.

Wenn du sehr gravierende Probleme mit der Sprache hast,wrde ich mir das auch zweimal berlegen.Aber wenn du beim Schulenglisch normal mitkamst,sollte das doch gehen.

Wurde hier in dem Thread auch schon oben gesagt.Neamtz sagt dazu:

Was das Schulenglisch angeht:
Ich hatte GK in NRW, hab nie n Jahr in England/Amerika/Australien verbracht und hatte auch keine Probleme.
Es ist im Zweifel halt auch wichtiger, flssig ne Unterhaltung auf englisch fhren zu knnen ohne im Kopf bersetzen zu mssen, als Shakespeare zu interpretieren! Und das stellt sich - Sprachgefhl und Wortschatz vorrausgesetzt- nach krzerer Zeit ein, als man denkt.


Wenn Schulenglisch ok war,wird das bestimmt!

----------


## pflaum

ich wette, du sprichst besser englisch als 90% der doktoren und professoren die hier unterrichten!!!

und jeder der in rumnien studiert, wird mir recht geben, oder?

korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte!

gruss

----------


## romania

gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Vor- und/oder Nachteile was das studieren betrifft? ich habe vorher schon mal gelesen, dass man eher Patienten versorgen kann als sonst. Versteht ihr die Patienten, oder knnt ihr ein bisschen Rumnisch?

gru dani

----------


## Dinili

Hallle  :Smilie: 

Habe mein Abi mit 2,5 gemacht.... und komme leider auch nicht von reichen Eltern die mir ein Studium in Ungarn bezahlen knnten.

Htte daher ein Haufen Fragen und hoffe dass jmd so lieb ist und mir die alle beantworten kann   :Nixweiss:  

Wie und wo bewirbt man sich?
Studiengebhren knapp 3.000 ?
Gibt es Frderung?
Stimmt es dass fast alle Bewerber einen Studienplatz bekommen?

Hmmm, das reicht fr den Anfang ;)

Wre suuuper wenn mir einer dazu was erklren kann   :Party:

----------


## KaLa

ungarn hat nichts mit reichen eltern zu tun!
schon mal ber einen kredit nachgedacht? "wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt"..

----------


## Sirat

> ungarn hat nichts mit reichen eltern zu tun!
> schon mal ber einen kredit nachgedacht? "wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt"..


Seit wann ist ein 19/20 jhriger Kreditwrdig? Wenn man sich in so jungen Jahren dort bewirbt,braucht man Eltern die das Geld haben.

Und das jemand fr dich brgt,ist auch nicht selbstverstndlich.Also nix mit "wer nicht wagt,der nicht gewinnt"

cheers

----------


## Sirat

Bafg gibts es,falls man in Deutschland nicht vorher 1 Jahr studiert hat,ja keins fr das Studium in Rumnien.Gibts es sonst auch keine andere finanzielle Untersttzung? Also gar nichts?

cheers

----------


## hanni21

Also ich hab auch mal wegen Studienkrediten nachgefragt aber da hat man keine Chance weil die Unis in Dtld sein mssen. Die einzige Bank die Studienkredite vergibt wenn man im Ausland studiert ist die Dresdener Bank aber die hat auch vorgaben welche Lnder das sind und die ganze " ost- Lnder " sind nicht dabei.

Ich hab auch ne Bewerbung fr RUmnien abgeschickt und warte noch auf eine antwort..

----------


## Sirat

> Also ich hab auch mal wegen Studienkrediten nachgefragt aber da hat man keine Chance weil die Unis in Dtld sein mssen. Die einzige Bank die Studienkredite vergibt wenn man im Ausland studiert ist die Dresdener Bank aber die hat auch vorgaben welche Lnder das sind und die ganze " ost- Lnder " sind nicht dabei.
> 
> Ich hab auch ne Bewerbung fr RUmnien abgeschickt und warte noch auf eine antwort..


Aha ok.

Kannst doch auch direkt zur Uni gehen und dich dort einschreiben.Dann ists sicher und schnell   :bhh:

----------


## hanni21

man muss doch erstmal ne zusage bekommen?!?!

----------


## Sirat

> man muss doch erstmal ne zusage bekommen?!?!


Wer sagt das?

Nach meiner Info,von deutschen Studenten aus Rumnien (Timisoara),kannst du direkt ins Sekretariat gehen und dich dort anmelden.Ruf doch einfach mal an und frag nach!

----------


## Sirat

Ich habe grade im Timisoara angerufen,und die Dame dort hat es mir besttigt.Ich brauche alle ntigen Dokumente (sind auf der Homepage alle aufgelistet) und kann dann direkt zur Uni und mich da einschreiben lassen.Soll so nach dem 25.September sein,bis 1.Okotber weils dann anfngt.So einfach ist das  :bhh: 

cheers

----------


## hanni21

das ist ja cool :Smilie: 
ich hab mich in oradea beworben und auf deren Homepage steht man muss sich bewerben und bekommt dann ne besttigung. Aber dann werde ich auch mal anrufen und nachfragen.
und du nimmst den platz an?

schne Gre
Johanna

----------


## Sirat

Ja kann sein,dass es in Oradea anders ist.Mir wurde jetzt von 2 Seiten (Sekretariat und Student) besttigt,dass man einfach so reinstrmen kann.

Und ja,ich werde dieses Jahr in Rumnien beginnen.

cheers

----------


## hanni21

Hast du auch schon beim Prfungsamt angefragt ob die Scheine angerechnet werden?

----------


## Sirat

Ja-hatte mal eine mail geschrieben.Da wurde mir gesagt,dass es anerkannt wird,da Rumnien in der EU ist.

Hier die mail dazu:




> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> bei Mitgliedstaaten, die nach dem 20. Dezember 1976 der EU beigetreten sind, ist gem den Vorgaben der Bundesrzteordnung der Tag des Beitritts zugleich der Stichtag fr den Beginn EU-konformer Ausbildungen.
> 
> Beitritt Ungarn: 01.05.2004, Beitritt Rumnien: 01.01.2007



Angerufen,da wurde mir gesagt,dass man quivalenzbescheinigungen bekommt,je nach dem wie es mit den deutschen Prfungen verglichen werden kann.

Ein Student hat mir gesagt,dass im Prinzip alles anerkannt wird.

Einer hier aus der Forum,pflaum,hat selbst geschrieben,dass ihm alle 3 eingeschickten Zeugnisse aus 3 Semestern anerkannt wurden.

Das sind so meine Infos.

cheers!


EDIT: Was hast du fr Infos?

----------


## hanni21

ich hab zum LPA Hannover ausfhrlich Kursbeschreibungen geschickt hab aber noch keine Antwort. Die meinten sie leiten das weiter zum Amt fr auslndisch Bildung oder so und die prfen das dann..kann auf jeden fall noch etwas dauern.

----------


## Sirat

> ich hab zum LPA Hannover ausfhrlich Kursbeschreibungen geschickt hab aber noch keine Antwort. Die meinten sie leiten das weiter zum Amt fr auslndisch Bildung oder so und die prfen das dann..kann auf jeden fall noch etwas dauern.


Ich werde auch nochmal im LPA Dsseldorf anrufen.
Also,das nichts anerkannt wird,geht gar nicht.Schliesslich gibt es schon jemanden,dem Scheine anerkannt wurden (LPA in Bayern).Soviel kann man also,denke ich,nicht falsch machen   :Top:  

Machst du denn davon abhngig,ob du gehst oder bleibst?

----------


## Sirat

Habe grade nochmal beim LPA Dsseldorf angerufen.Die Dame hat mir besttigt,dass die Leistungen aus dem Ausland in der Regel anerkannt werden (habe speziell auch nach Rumnien erwhnt).Halt je nach dem,was man dort fr Leistungen erbracht hat.Es gibt also eine generelle Anerkennung.


cheers!

----------


## Medicino

Hallo! Ich habe gerade eine e-mail aus Oradea bekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt echt schockiert bin: Da steht drin, dass alle Bewerber ab dem kommenden WS eine Prfung ablegen mssen!!!

----------


## Sirat

Scheint in Oradea anders zu sein.

----------


## Medicino

> Scheint in Oradea anders zu sein.


anders als wo?

----------


## Sirat

In Timisoara wurde nicht von so einem Test gesprochen.Werde aber sobald wie mglich nochmal anrufen und nachfragen.Die deutschen Studenten von dort wussten auch nichts von so einem Test.

cheers

----------


## Medicino

> In Timisoara wurde nicht von so einem Test gesprochen.Werde aber sobald wie mglich nochmal anrufen und nachfragen.Die deutschen Studenten von dort wussten auch nichts von so einem Test.
> 
> cheers


der test soll ja auch neu sein..wegen des eu-beitritts muss der wohl gemacht werden...bestimmt in ganz rumnien

----------


## Sirat

Ein deutscher Student hat sich in Timisoara mal umgehrt und nichts ber solch einen Test erfahren.
Ich habe eben eine mail bekommen,in der auch nur steht,dass ich zum Einschreiben den Letter of Acceptance brauche und eben alle Dokumente.
Dennoch werde ich mal anrufen und nachfragen.

----------


## Medicino

> Ein deutscher Student hat sich in Timisoara mal umgehrt und nichts ber solch einen Test erfahren.
> Ich habe eben eine mail bekommen,in der auch nur steht,dass ich zum Einschreiben den Letter of Acceptance brauche und eben alle Dokumente.
> Dennoch werde ich mal anrufen und nachfragen.


ok. wr super, wenn du dann hier reinschreiben knntest, was dabei rausgekommen ist.

----------


## Medicino

Neueste info. : hab gerade (vor 30 sek.) folgende e-mail erhalten (von der Uni in Timisoara):

"We still don't know the exact details about the entrance exam in autumn, however what we know for sure is that all universities will have to hold such an exam as this has been the decision of the Ministry of Education. 
We'll probably have more details some time next week and you can check the web site www.umft.ro  for the latest information."

----------


## Sirat

Ok,also noch ziemlich unklar.Aber das Einschreiben luft ja weiter wie sonst auch.Einfach hin und einschreiben.Ich denke,ich werde das so machen wenn alles klappt.Anrufen werde ich aber trotzdem nochmal.Aber bei meinen ganzen Telefonaten und mails,haben die mir einfach geantwortet,dass ich einfach die ntigen Dokumente brauche und mich dann einschreiben kann.Englischtests gibts ja auch,aber der soll wirklich nicht schwer sein.Und durchfallen wre wohl eher schwer.

----------


## Medicino

> Ok,also noch ziemlich unklar.Aber das Einschreiben luft ja weiter wie sonst auch.Einfach hin und einschreiben.Ich denke,ich werde das so machen wenn alles klappt.Anrufen werde ich aber trotzdem nochmal.Aber bei meinen ganzen Telefonaten und mails,haben die mir einfach geantwortet,dass ich einfach die ntigen Dokumente brauche und mich dann einschreiben kann.Englischtests gibts ja auch,aber der soll wirklich nicht schwer sein.Und durchfallen wre wohl eher schwer.



Ich hoffe, du hast recht und der Test ist nur ne Formsache. D.h.: Ich hoffe, dass der Test einfach nur gemacht wird, weil es Pflicht ist und nicht, damit sie aussortieren knnen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass du dich einschreiben kannst, ohne den Test vorher gemacht zu haben...kannst mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...den letter of acceptance habe ich nmlich schon  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sirat

> Ich hoffe, du hast recht und der Test ist nur ne Formsache. D.h.: Ich hoffe, dass der Test einfach nur gemacht wird, weil es Pflicht ist und nicht, damit sie aussortieren knnen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass du dich einschreiben kannst, ohne den Test vorher gemacht zu haben...kannst mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...den letter of acceptance habe ich nmlich schon



Ich denke auch,dass das eher Formsache ist.Die sind ja auf zahlende Studenten angwiesen.Zumindest hoffe ich das auch   :Top:  

Hast du den Letter of Acceptance per Brief beantragt? Wenn ja,wie lange hat es gedauert?

cheers

----------


## Medicino

> Hast du den Letter of Acceptance per Brief beantragt? Wenn ja,wie lange hat es gedauert?
> 
> cheers


Ich hab mein ganzes Zeugs an die uni geschickt, die haben das dann nach Bukarest ins Ministerium geschickt. Ich denke, dass die Postwege am lngsten dauern. Ich hab nlich den Rckschein erst nach ber 2 wochen aus oradea zurckbekommen. Das weggeschickt hab ichs ende mai oder anfang juni. In oradea angekommen ist es am 16.06 und den letter of acceptance habe ich gestern (eingescannt via e-mail) erhalten. Ich denke, dass ich das Originaldokument binnen der nchsten 2 wochen kriege. Aber den brauch ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht, wenn er eh der uni vorliegt...keine ahnung. Also ich sag mal: das hat etwa 1,5 - 2 monate gedauert

----------


## Sirat

> Also ich sag mal: das hat etwa 1,5 - 2 monate gedauert


Wow,ok,das ist eindeutig zu lang.Im Ministerium sagte man mir,es dauert 10 Tage,bis es rausgeht.Aber die ganzen Postwege machen es viel zu lang.Persnlich wrde es 2-3 Tage dauern.Das werde ich dann wohl in Angriff nehmen.

Und du willst auf jeden Fall nach Oradea? 

Das mit dem Test wird schon klappen,falls es ihn bis zum Einschreiben dieses Jahr noch geben wird.Nachdem man die Studiengebhren gezahlt hat,wird das schon funktionieren   :bhh:

----------


## Medicino

> Und du willst auf jeden Fall nach Oradea?


Ich hab jetz auf jeden fall nen letter of acceptance, in dem Oradea drin steht. d.h. wenn ich jetz doch an einer anderen uni studieren mchte msste ich bestimmt das ganze zeug noch mal wegschicken und nochmal warten. Ich glaube, dass die von der uni meine unterlagen so lange liegen lassen haben drum hats so lang gedauert. die im ministerium haben sicher nicht lange gebraucht

----------


## Medicino

> Das mit dem Test wird schon klappen,falls es ihn bis zum Einschreiben dieses Jahr noch geben wird.Nachdem man die Studiengebhren gezahlt hat,wird das schon funktionieren


berweist du die studiengebhr bevor du den test geschrieben hast? Hat man das dir so gesagt. Laut meinen informationen soll man bezahlen, wenn man den letter of acceptance hat...ich mach mich in den nchsten tagen mal kundig, wie das in oradea ist...wenn man schon vorher zahlen soll, dann kann der test nicht so schwer sein...oder ich werd (wahrscheinlich) im August selber hinfahren und vor Ort alles regeln

----------


## Sirat

Fr die Einschreibung muss ja gezahlt sein.Aber das ist ja normal denke ich.Steht auch auf der homepage "Receipt for payment of school fees for the whole academic year  10 months  (original + 3 xerox copies)"-also Voraussetzung.
Man soll also bei der Einschreibung mit dem berweisungsbeleg erscheinen..
so habe ich das verstanden.


Ich denke,dass ich auch zahlen werde sobald ich den Letter of Acceptance habe.Aber natrlich vorher nochmal erkundigen wegen dem genauen Ablauf.

Infos habe ich von der Timisoara Homepage-aber auch am Telefon wurde mir gesagt,dass ich bei der Einschreibung den Beleg ber die "payed taxes" dabei haben soll.

Ist aber vielleicht nicht berall gleich.

----------


## hanni21

Hi,
da mich das mit dem Test auch sehr verwirrt hab habe ich auch eine Email zum Sekretariat in Oradea geschickt und gefragt wie das genau abluft. mal schauen was sie antworten.
ich kann es kaum erwarten bis ich endlich die zusage habe..ich mchte endlich planen. ich denke ich werde dann auch im august oder september hin fahren und mich wegen wohnungen umschauen.

schne gre

----------


## Flauschi28

macht euch keine sorge wegen dem test.
entweder macht ihr in D vorher den toefel oder halt vor ort fr die absurde summe von 320$ den englisch test der uni.

ich musste in dem test ein zusammenfassung von einem text ber einen patienten mit magenproblemen schreiben und dann musste ich noch ien paar fragen beantworten. bin dabei aber nicht zu wort gekommen, da die lehrerin sich selber wohl auch ganz gern zuhrt. am ende bekommt man 9 aus 10 punkte und die bekommt wirklich jeder, der sich nicht ganz bld anstellt.

achja ich studiere in timisoara. also fals noch fragen sind, helfe ich gern.

----------


## Flauschi28

doofer pc.

----------


## Sirat

Hier wird ja auch nicht mehr vom Englischtest,sondern von einem neuen Test gesprochen,der wohl auch dieses Jahr eingefhrt werden soll.Du Uni selber sagt,er wird kommen.Die Frage ist nur wann.Aber wahrscheinlich haben sie organisatorische Probleme  :bhh: 


Wird schon!

cheers

----------


## hanni21

Gibt es denn hier noch jemanden der dieses Sem. in Oradea anfngt?

----------


## DJVenus

h ich htt da mal n paar fragen..
ich hab mir jetzt den kompletten thread mal durchgelesen.
und jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen, bei welcher uni man wieviel pro semester zahlen muss. weil davon hngt das ganze bei mir ab...
und wenn ich jetzt noch mit bewerbungen oder dem ganzen kram halt anfang, ist das zu spt?ne oder weil ebi der einen uni muss man ja einfach hin und sich einschreiben!?
was hat es denn mit dem letter of acceptance auf sich?was steht da drin und wie kreigt man den?
danke schonmal fr eure antworten!!
lg

----------


## Sirat

Den Letter of Acceptance brauchst du vom Ministerium in Bukarest,damit du berhaupt in Rumnien studieren darfst.Ob das mit der Post noch alles rechtzeitig klappt,weiss ich nicht.Wie du hier gelesen hast,kann das bis zu 1.5 Monate dauern.Die Vorlage dafr gibts zum Beispiel hier www.umft.ro . Auf "Application Information" und dann ganz runter scrollen.Das Formular ausfllen und eben abschicken oder persnlich hinbringen,dann gehts schneller wurde mir gesagt.Unten auf dem Formular stehe auch drauf,was du alles dabei schicken bzw. mitnehmen musst.
Wenn du den Letter hast,kannst du damit zur Uni und dich einschreiben.Natrlich musst du alles mitbringen was die verlangen.Bei der Uni Timisoara sind das zum Beispiel original Abizeugnis,Beleg fr gezahlte Studiengebheren etc.Das steht aber auf deren Homepage.Google mal ein wenig,auch bei wikipedia kriegst du die Namen raus wenn du nach Unis von Rumnien suchst.Dann guckst du dich da mal um,da steht alles.

Bei der Uni Timisoara kostet es 3600 USD pro Jahr,das sind ca. 220  /Monat.Wie das bei den anderen ist,weiss ich nicht.Auf den Homepages stehen ja auch die Nummern,ruf an und frag alles was du im Internet nicht finden kannst!

cheers!

----------


## Flauschi28

auch wenn es niergendwo steht, man kann das ganze auch telefonisch und per fax machen und sich den letter dann auch gleich an die uni schicken lassen.

in timisoara muss man aber nicht mit viel hilfe vom sekreteriat rechnen. frau bratu hat nicht umsonst das image eines drachens.

----------


## hanni21

also ich hab heut folgende email von der uni oradea bekommen:

It is true that the European citizens don't need the letter of
acceptance from the Ministry of Education of Romania, they have the sane
rights and obligations as the Romanian students so you will have to
sustain the admission exam which is in September. I cannot tell you the
exact date because now I am in vacations but this week I will find out
and let you know.

  So keep in touch with you,
  Kind regards,
  Anna-Maria Braun

Demnach bentigt man diesen letter nicht....nen paar tage zuvor hab ich jedoch von einer anderen sekretrin ne email bekommen das sie meine bewerbung bekommen haben und diese weiterleiten zum ministerium und dann bekommen sie diesen letter den sie dann an mich weitersenden.
Ist also alles sehr widersprchlich!Ich werde zu dem test hinfahren und mal schauen was draus wird :Smilie:

----------


## Soninsang

Fragen haben sich geklrt. Von der rumnischen Botschaft ber das Ministerium in Bukarest und bis zur Uni immer hilfsbereite und freundliche Auskunft - was will Frau mehr  !!   Viktorija

----------


## Sirat

Hallo!

Also ich bin grade in Bukarest,wegen dem Letter of Acceptance.Mir wurde gesagt,dass ich ihn brauche.Haben die hier gestern gesagt,wusste ich aber auch vorher schon.Ein deutscher Student aus Timisoara hatte mir aber auch gesagt,dass er das gebraucht hatte.Ob das gaenzlich abgeschafft wird,weiss ich nicht.

Ich werde mir den Letter jetzt die Tage holen.Hier in Bukarest sprechen die auch  von diesem Test und wissen auch nichts genaues darueber.Der Mann gestern im Rektoriat sagte,man solle in der ersten Septemberwoche sich anmelden kommen.Wahrscheinlich wissen die dann mehr.

Im weiteren Verlauf werde ich mir jetzt den Letter holen und dann Ende September kommen um mich einzuschreiben.Im Moment sieht es nach Timisoara aus.Werde hier aber in der Uni auch mal nachfragen,weil die Gebuehren scheinen hier an der Uni teurer zu sein,was eigentlich nicht sein duerfte.Demnach muessen Europaeer 400 Euro pro Monat zahlen,andere Ausander 360 Dollar.Komisch,stand aber so im Informationskasten.

Naja,mal gucken was die Tage so bringen.Die Uni Timisoara kennt hier keiner was Medizin betrifft,es nennen eigentlich alle Iasi als gut bzw. beruehmt fuer Medizin.Ob Bukarest so gut ist,ich weiss es nicht.


cheers

----------


## DJVenus

400euro pro monat erscheint mir irgendwie etwas viel...ich glaub das kann ich mir nicht leisten  :Frown:

----------


## hanni21

Also in Oradea zahlt man im Jahr 1000 Euro also genauso viel wie die Rumnen zahlen. Das ist wohl neu ab dem Wintersemester.

----------


## DJVenus

gut, dann bin ich ja erleichtert...weil ich hab das fr nchstes jahr ws auch in erwgung gezogen, falls es hier in d nicht klappt...
gibts dort eigentlich auch n sommersemester?
vllt kann ja bis dahin noch jmd mehr erfahrungen posten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soninsang

Dieses Papier ist wohl notwendig

----------


## Sirat

Ich war hier gestern in Bukarest im Ministerium.Das Austellen des Letters dauert ca.7-10 Tage wurde gesagt.Die koennen das aber auch direkt an die Wunschuni schicken.Wenn man es aber direkt mitnehmen muss (z.B. fuer ein Visum in Deutschland) sollte man bevor man kommt genauestens abklaeren wie lange man darauf warten muss.

Mit den 400 Euro bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher.Kommt mir auch komisch vor,stand aber eben so im Infokasten,vielleicht habe ich mich auch veguckt.Am besten nochmal direkt Uni anrufen und nachfragen.

Auf der Homepage von Timisoara steht 3600 $ im Jahr,macht ca. 220 Euro im Monat.Vielleicht aendert sich das ja auch noch.Vielleicht haben die das nicht aktualisiert,oder es aendert sich wirklich nicht.

cheers

----------


## Soninsang

Nach Auskunft im Ministerium  0040 21 4055705   hats bis Ende August Zeit, reicht also per Post von Deutschland aus

Viktorija

----------


## Alandilo

studiengebhren in timisoara werden noch verhandelt...

ich wei auch nicht ob die preise pro universitt extra sind, oder ob man allgemein sowas als auslnder zahlt... auf der homepage von Oradea steht die gleiche angebe von 360 $ im monat...


bisher waren die preise fr medizin 360$ im monat das studienjahr geht 10 monate ...also 3600$ im jahr...

und wenn alles gut geht dann studier ich auch da ^

Alan

----------


## becca

kann man sich jetzt noch fr oradea oder eine andere rumnische uni fr dieses wintersemester bewerben?
was hat es mit diesen "medical student advisors" auf sich? Muss man die Bewerbung wirklich ber die laufen lassen? 
gibt es noch freie pltze? wann beginnt das wintersemester dort genau?
wie lange hat das bewerbungsverfahren bei euch gedauert und welche schritte muss man dabei einhalten?
ich wre fr informationen sehr dankbar.

----------


## Sirat

Wenn du deutscher Staatsbrger bist,brauchst du nur den "Letter of Acceptance".Den kannst du mit einem Formular beantragen.Per Post hinschicken oder auch per Fax.Kannst ja vorher mal anrufen und fragen was besser und schneller ist.

Wenn du diesen Letter hast,kannst du dich damit in der Uni einschreiben. "Medical student advisor" hab ich nie gehrt und fr nichts gebraucht.Du brauchst dich nirgens bewerben.Nur den Letter beantragen und damit einschreiben.Auf dieser Seite http://www.umft.ro/newpage/en/admitere/ kannst du Infos kriegen,da ist auch unten das Formular.Seite von der Uni Oradea msste auch hier im Thread irgendwo sein.

Freie Pltze gibts an der Uni Timisoara fr internationale Studenten genug wurde mir gesagt.Oradea weiss ich nicht,ruf mal an.

Semester beginnt am 1.10. (zumindest in Timisoara).

Auf der Seite die ich dir geschickt habe stehen die ganzen Schritte,eben fr die Uni Timisoara aber das kann ja egal sein.Wenn du deutscher Staatsbrger bist,brauchste dich eben nur um den Letter of Acceptance kmmern und das wrde ich so schnell wie mglich beginnen.

cheers

----------


## hanni21

Hey,

also in Oradea wird es am 17. und 18. einen engliech test geben. Wenn man diesen besteht hat man einen Platz. Ich werde nchsten Sonntag los fahren nach Oradea. Ist alles sehr unorganisiert dort, da dies das erste Jahr ist in dem sie diesen Test durchfhren fr die Europer. Es ist aber auf jeden fall so das man nur. 1000 Euro zahlt fr ein Jahr, also so viel wie die Rumnen zahlen.
Ruf einfach mal an im Studienbro!

Schne Gre
Johanna

----------


## becca

ich htte da noch ein paar fragen:
wie lange fhrt man denn so nach oradea? gibts gute bahn/bus/flug-verbindungen? wie macht ihr das mit einer wohnung? kann man am englisch-test nur teilnehmen, wenn man vorher die ganzen anderen anmelde-formalitten erledigt hat? wie "sicher" ist es dort (kriminalittsrate)?

----------


## hanni21

Also ich war ja auch noch nie da, aber ich habe mir einen Reisefhrer gekauft und da steht das es von der Kriminalitt her nicht anders ist wie in anderen eurpischen Stdten. Wohnung werd ich nchste Woche suchen. Ich denk die Qualitt des Studiums wird so sein wie in Deutschland, sonst wrde man die scheine ja auch hier nicht anrechnen lassen knnen.
Also den letter of Acceptance brauchst du daher musst du auf jeden fall dieses formular ausfllen und zum Ministerium schicken. Ruf einfach mal morgen an und frag!
Anreise soll gut klappen mit dem Flieger nach Budapest und von da aus weiter mit dem Bus! Es fahren aber auch Zge von Nrnberg z.b nach Budapest fr 39 Euro.

----------


## pflaum

chaotisch und unorganisiert?!?!

kann ich mir berhaupt gar nicht vorstellen...  :bhh:

----------


## Doctse

> ...
> Anreise soll gut klappen mit dem Flieger nach Budapest und von da aus weiter mit dem Bus! Es fahren aber auch Zge von Nrnberg z.b nach Budapest fr 39 Euro.


hm, Budapest??? Ich glaub, Bukarest wre sinnvoller^^

----------


## Sirat

> hm, Budapest??? Ich glaub, Bukarest wre sinnvoller^^


Ne,Budapest ist schon richtig.Oradea ist nicht soweit von Budapest entfernt.Von Bukarest aus wre die Anreise sehr viel weiter.

----------


## hanni21

> chaotisch und unorganisiert?!?!
> 
> kann ich mir berhaupt gar nicht vorstellen...



Ist das bei euch immer so pflaum??? mir kann bis heute neimand sagen wann und wo ich zu dem test erscheinen soll dabei ist er schon nchste woche montag oder dienstag!Und was drin vorkommt wei auch keiner...
naj aich werd heut nochmal mein glck per telefon versuchen.

----------


## pflaum

hi hanni..

ich erzhl dir mal was:
also ich bin gestern abend nach budapest geflogen, war die ganze nacht mim bus unterwegs....panne, grenzaufenthalt usw.
heute bin ich zur uni, wollte noch dokumente holen frs LPA...
also ich geh dahin....das erste war, das die sekretrin nicht da war.
dann ruf ich die also an, und die meinte sie arbeitet nicht mehr fr die uni. :-/
dann steh ich in der uni...keine alte sekretrin und kein neuer ersatz...
und diese anderen eingebildeten hhner fhlen sich natrlich nicht verantwortlich....
morgen geht mein rckflug...und bis jetzt ist gar nichts passiert...

naja....hoff mal das klappt alles noch...

so....ist zwar traurig, aber so ist rumnien...sehr chaotisch halt.
wenn du willst kann ich dir die nummer von der alten sekretrin oder dem prodekan geben (ist brigens immer sehr behilflich)....vielleicht wissen die was wegen englischtest...

ok...viele gre

tim

----------


## hanni21

das wre total super wenn du mir die telefon nummern geben knntest.
ich hab eben mit einer mrs. lia telefoniert. sie sagt ich muss mich bis zum 16.( das ist komischerweise ein sonntag) einschreiben. danach wrden sie mir dann sagen wann der test ist. aber warum noch ein test wenn ich schon eingeschrieben bin? sehr merkwrdig... und was genau in dem test vorkommt konnte sie mir auch nicht sagen. bin echt gespannt was mich erwartet wenn ich nchste woche dort ankomme.

----------


## Scienceman

Hey,

ich wollte euch mal mal fragen, wieviel ihr im Monat alles inklusive in etwa bezahlen msst?

D.h. Studiumgebhren+Unterhalt+ Essen, eben alles was zu eurem Leben dort zugehrt.
Wie sieht es preislich aus?

Sind 1000€ zu viel oder richtig?

Greetz
Firezz

----------


## pflaum

hi

also studiengebhren sind laut gerchten stark gefallen auf 1000 USD frs ganze jahr.
miete ist man mit 250 euro schon am maximum..
essen, leben usw....kommt drauf an wie man lebt und isst. 
ne, im durchschnitt ist vieles preiswerter als in D...vor allem in kneipen und restaurants. 

ok...soweit

gruss

----------


## Sirat

Laut Gerchten und einem bereits existierenden Dokument sind die Studiengebhren in Timisoara von 3600 $,also ca. 2700 ,auf 4000  angestiegen.Fr alle die den Auswahltest nicht bestanden haben.Das blde nur,der scheint vorbei zu sein und die Erhhung der Kosten kam erst spter.Weiss selber noch nicht was abgeht,sage bescheid.

----------


## Flauschi28

> hi
> 
> also studiengebhren sind laut gerchten stark gefallen auf 1000 USD frs ganze jahr.
> miete ist man mit 250 euro schon am maximum..
> essen, leben usw....kommt drauf an wie man lebt und isst. 
> ne, im durchschnitt ist vieles preiswerter als in D...vor allem in kneipen und restaurants. 
> 
> ok...soweit
> 
> gruss


das vieles billiger ist halte ich fr ein gercht!

lebensmittel sind teurer als in deutschland und miete zahlt man fast das gleiche. ich hab kein plan wie rumnen berleben.
wobei rumnische studenten meiner meinung nach deutlich hrter im nehmen sind als wir verwhnten deutschen. die haben halt kein problem zu dritt in einem zimmer zu leben.

----------


## Pfeffermhle

Hi zusammen. Glcklicherweise bin ich auf diesen Thread gestossen, denn ich wollte unbedinngt noch etwas recherschieren bevor ich mich fr ein Medizinstudium einschreibe. Und Infos gibts hier ja reichlich und das auch noch von der Quelle  ::-bee:  

Ich lebe in der Schweiz und obwohl ich hier Medizin studieren knnte, interessiere ich mich sehr fr eine der rumnischen Universitten. Die Qualitt der Ausbildung scheint wircklich hoch zu sein und die Mischung: "traditionelle - Multikultur"  hat fr mich seinen Reiz.

Nun meine Frage: Wie siehts mit dem Wochenpensum der Vorlesungen aus. Sprich; wieviel Stunden seid ihr an der Uni. 

Fr mich ist das insofern wichtig; als das ich mit samt meiner Familie nach Rumnien ziehen wrde und ich im Vornherein wissen will worauf wir uns einstellen mssten.

Fr Antworten bin ich dankbar (falls hier berhaubt noch jemand vorbeifhrt)  ::-oopss:  

Grsschen dat Pfeffermhle

----------


## Sirat

Ist unterschiedlich.Im ersten Jahr so vielleicht 6 stunden hochstens taglich.im schnitt vielleicht was weniger.ich guck mal auf den plan,dann sag ichs genauer.

----------


## Pfeffermhle

Hi!

Danke dafr. Ja, wr cool wennde mir ma so ungefhr ne Info ber deinen studiplan geben knntest. Wie gefllts dir denn bis jetzt so? An welcher Uni bist du?

Gerade heute hat mich wiedermal jemand eindringlichst vor einem Studium in Rumnien gewarnt, sie ist selbst Rumnin und hat ihre Aussage darauf gesttzt; dass die Rumnen sich schon auch gerne mal rassistisch gegebber Deutschen/Schweizer, was auch immer, zeigten.   :Nixweiss: 

Hab sie dann nicht gefragt, ob sie sich da mit einschliesse...

----------


## Sirat

Rassismus...ich weiss nicht.Ich bin in Timisoara und hier gibt es verdammt viele auslaendische Studenten.Vom Lernpensum ist es schon nicht wenig,besonders Anatomie geht direkt los und man muss sich dran halten weil man sonst einfach mit dem Nachlernen nicht gut mitkommt.Studienplan ist eigentlich in Ordnung,ich kann aber auch keinen Vergleich anstellen.Oft machen die Professoren fruher schluss als auf dem Plan,eigentlich immer bis jetzt.Weniger Stoff wirds dadurch aber nicht.

----------


## Neamtz

Also ich kenne hier Rassismus vor allem Zigeunern gegenber. 
Da ich selber Deutscher ohne rumnische Vorfahren bin und kein Wort rumnisch gesprochen hab, als ich hier ankam, kenn ich Rumnien als Auslnder. Und ich habe eigentlich keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl ich in Iasi, also Ostrumnien studiere. Hier gibt es kaum Tourismus und keine deutschstmmigen Rumnen. Trotzdem hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Hchstens, da ltere Rumnen auerhalb der Uni meist nur Rumnisch und Franzsisch/Russisch sprechen.
Trotzdem wrde ich, nach dem ich verschiedene Stdte gesehen habe jedem Interessierten anraten, entweder im Westen oder in Constanta zu studieren. Iasi ist zwar DIE Studentenstadt, aber leider auch sehr arm.

An der Uni ist man hier sehr viel. Teilweise ber 40 Stunden die Woche. Dazu kommt natrlich noch (gerade in Anatomie) das Lernen zu hause. 

LG
Neamtz

----------


## captainjoe

Hallo,

Ich bin Student im 4. jahr an der University of Oradea und durch meine Funktion als Semestersprecher und Vorsitzender der Internationalen Studentenschaft ber diese Vorgnge recht gut informiert.

MSA ist eine Firma aus Sdafrika die sich mit der Unwissenheit der google- verwhnten Schulabgngern eine goldene Nase verdienen. 
Als erstes Suchergebnis bei google und unter der website www.oradeauniversity.com geben sie sich als einziger Vermittler fr Studienpltze aus. 
Das tun sie dann fr eine Gebhr von mindestens 2000 €. Dabei schicken sie nur die Bewerbungsunterlagen an die Uni.
Die Studenten die dann hier ankommen, bekommen von den versprochenen Services auch nicht zu sehen, denn die Abwicklung bernimmt eine unterbezahlte und daher unmotivierte Rumnin. 
Die Mglichkeiten der Uni dieses Vorgehen einzudmmen sind Aufgrund der Rechtslage und der aufwndigen Brokratie beschrnkt, bzw. geht es nur langsam voran.

Ein paar Sites zur Info:
www.captainjoe.info
www.aimso.org
www.uoradea.ro

MfG Joe

----------


## Pfeffermhle

Hi zusammen. Danke erstmal fr die Angaben.

Natrlich, bin ich mir darber bewusst, dass das Studium einige Stunden in Anspruch nehmen wird. Es geht auch mehr um die Vorkehrungen die ich fr die Zeit meiner Abwesenheit treffen werden muss.

40 Stunden Prsenzzeit!? Naja das ist dann doch sehr viel da sind wohl noch ein paar berlegungen angebracht.

Was mich freut ist, dass ihr keine Probleme mit den Einheimischen zu haben scheint. Ich wre selbst auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen.

Auswahl an Unis scheints ja genug zu geben was eine Entscheidung schlussendlich nicht gerade vereinfacht  :Hh?:  

Aber ich denke ich werd mir mal ein paar Wochen frei nehmen um die Stdte zu besuchen.
Ich lass mir mit der Auswahl auch gerne Zeit.

Ich habe bereits einmal die verschiedenen Lehrkrankenhuser gegoogelt und cluj -napoca erscheint mir da von der Infrastruktur her ( soweit man das ber die websites beurteilen kann) recht kompetent.

Bei den anderen....naja...das bereitet mir etwas Sorge. Wie seht ihr das? Sind die Krankenhuser als Lehrplatz tatschlich geeignet, hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass man spter in D oder CH arbeiten will?

----------


## Neamtz

Hi Pfeffermhle,

Die Zeit, die Du in den LPs (Laborarbeit, Prpkurs etc., oder auch einfach nur Vorlesungen mit Anwesenheitspflicht) verbringst ist wirklich sehr viel. Teilweise hast Du kaum Zeit zum Lernen, weil Du an die Uni musst. So widersprchlich das auch klingt! ;)
Aber wenn Du bis halb 8 an der Uni bist und am nchsten morgen um halb 8 wieder da sein musst, bleibt halt auer des Wochenendes nicht so viel Zeit, sich vorzubereiten, bzw. den Stoff aufzuarbeiten. So hart sind die Plne natrlich nicht immer, aber viiiel besser eigentlich nie.

Was die Krankenhuser angeht, die ich hier bisher gesehen hab: Vergiss es. Ich wei, da das echt hart klingt, aber die Ausrstung ist grtenteils noch aus der Zeit vor 89 oder besteht bestenfalls aus ausgemusterten Spenden aus Deutschland. Ich hab hier sowohl einige KHs von "uns", als auch der Zahnmedizin gesehen. Sowohl als Student, als auch als Besucher. Ich kann Dir versichern, da ich mich hier nie behandeln lassen wrde. Das Personal mag noch so gut sein, bei den Vorstellungen von Hygiene und dem Niveau der Gerte grausts mich ehrlich gesagt.
Du wirst zwar (wahrscheinlich) den grundlegenden Umgang mit den Gerten lernen, aber in Deutschland kannst Du Dich trotzdem auf eine herben Umstellung gefasst machen. 

Guck Dir die Stdte am besten wirklich mal selber an!
Zur Not kannst Du ja immer noch nach Constanta. Direkt am schwarzen Meer, sehr sauber und viele Turisten. ;)

LG
Neamtz

----------


## Pfeffermhle

Hey Neamtz!

Danke erstmal fr deine unverblmte Ehrlichkeit  :hmmm...:  . Naja werd mir das wohl noch etwas berlegen. Hier in der schweiz htte ich gerade mal (ca) 20 Stunden/Woche Prsenzzeit an der Uni. Der rest ist Selbststudium. Die einzige Hrde wr halt dann Der Ems.(oder auch nicht zb. in Lausanne)

Aber in Osteuropa zu studieren hat halt schon seinen Reiz fr mich.

Wie macht ihr denn das. Habt ihr schon irgendeinen Plan, ob ihr nach Deutschland wechseln knnt/ wollt. Und wenn nicht, wie habt ihr vor zu "kompensieren", damit ihr berhaubt in Deutschland erfolgreich die Asisstenzarzzeit beginnen knnt?

Viele Fragen ich weiss.

LG

----------


## Neamtz

Hey Pfeffermhle!

Gerne!  :hmmm...: 

Theoretisch kannst Du schon nach einem Jahr wechseln. Dann wirds in Deutschland nur relativ schwierig. Dir fehlen dann nmlich einige kleine Scheine aus dem ersten Semester (z.B. Terminologie). Auerdem wirst Du wohl auch fr die Umstellung etwas Zeit brauchen.
Daher solltest Du hier wenigstens zwei Jahre bzw. fnf Semester machen. Da gibts unterschiedliche Angaben. Danach kannst Du in Deutschland aber sofort ins 5. Semester, bzw. ins 1. klinische einsteigen. 

LG

----------


## luggi

Hi,

da ich mit meinem abi von leider nur 2,4 auch 8 semester warten msste, suche ich nach einer mglichkeit im ausland zu studieren. zur zeit mache ich ein FSJ in einem eher kleinen krankenhaus bei uns in der stadt und da mir einer der ansthesisten empfohlen hat mich mal ein wenig ber rumnien schlau zu machen bin ich via google hier gelandet  :Smilie: 

ich habe mir grade mal den thread durchgelesen und das ganze hrt sich meiner meinung nach ganz gut an. 

damit ich auch alles richtig verstanden habe fasse ich es kurz nochmal zusammen - wre nett, wenn ihr mich bei fehlern korrigieren wrdet ;)

also, die studiengebhren variieren von uni zu uni, an machen mssen eu-brger 1000 zahlen, an anderen gehen die gebhren pro jahr bis zu 4000. zulassungskriterium ist ein englischtest, der seit kurzem eingefhrt wurde (hat irgendjemand von euch diesen test schon absolviert? - womit muss man rechnen?). die lebensqualitt scheint ja wohl ein "wenig" geringer als in deutschland zu sein, damit kann ich aber denke ich recht gut leben ;) fr die wohnung sollten max. 300 im monat genug sein, die lebenshaltungskosten hneln denen aus deutschland (ausgenommen kneipen, bars etc.). Theorethisch ist der wechsel nach deutschland mglich, vorausgesetzt man bekommt hier einen platz.

so, und jetzt zum schluss noch ein paar fragen, die sich vor allem an die leute richten, die schon in rumnien studieren:
an welcher uni seid ihr? seid ihr dort zufrieden? sind noch viele deutsche oder andere auslnder bei euch eingeschrieben? muss man rumnisch als nebenfach belegen? wie viel zahlt man fr einen flug nach deutschland (ungefhre preisspanne). 

schonmal danke fr euche hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten  :Smilie: 

Viele Gre
Lucas

----------


## Neamtz

Hi Lucas!

Also zu der Sache mit den 1000 fr EU-Brger kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich zahle 3600USD im Jahr. Allerdings ist das in Rumnien eigentlich einheitlich geregelt.

Den Englischtest gibts -falls kein neuer eingefhrt wurde- schon lnger. Der ist aber n Witz. Mit dem, was Du in Deutschland am Gymnasium lernst, bist Du dafr berqualifiziert! ;)

Aber jetzt zu Deinen eigentlichen Fragen:

Ich studiere an der UMF "Gr. T. Popa" in Iasi.
Ich hab bei mir einen anderen Deutschen, der kam allerdings erst zum 3. Semester dazu. Ansonsten kenn ich noch zwei, die ein Jahr weiter sind und n paar Zahnis.
Auslnder sind wir in dem englischen Kurs aber ausschlielich!

Du bekommst einen Pflichtkurs rumnisch fr drei Semester verpasst.

Fr nen Flug von Iasi nach Dsseldorf zahl ich hin und zurck ca. 550.

Liebe Gre!
Neamtz

----------


## karibu

hey, studiere in Timisoara , 2.jahr ....die studiengebhren fr die erstsemester aus der EU ab diesem Jahr 4000 Euro , eigentlich muesst das einheitlich sein , weil die entscheidung von  Bukarest kommt, aber halbrumnen zahlen meist weniger 
wir, die letztes jahr angefangen haben zahln 3340 dollar ...also ca. 2320-50 euro ,aber da jetzt der eurobetrag festgelegt wurde , siehts jetzt fr die neuen bisschen teurer aus 
anscheinend gab es dieses jahr auch fr die auslnder so ein entrance exam, weil es durch Beitritt in die EU fr Einheimische und Auslnder die gleichen Bedingungen geben soll.....soweit ich weiss, sind aber alle , die jetzt angefangen haben zu spt gekommen um diesen test zu machen und sind jetzt trotzdem eingeschrieben , aber vielleicht ne ausnahme , da diese regelung dieses jahr eingefhrt wurde , wie es dann nchstes jahr ist muss man sehn 
nach rumnien kommn kannst du auf ganz vielen wegen , ich habe schon so einige ausprobiert ....mit billigfliegern ber italien, sterreich , sddeutschland....mit bus , oder flieger nach wien ...oder budapest und von da mitm zug , kommt natuerlich ganz drauf an wo du studiern willst 
es gibt auch n "direktflug "von den meisten stdten in Deutschland mit evtl.zwischenstopp aber da liegts dann zwischen 280 und 350 euro hin und rueck je nachdem wann man bucht und welche airline
aber mit den mglichkeiten wirds immer cooler ...

aber oft hab ich auch schon 45 std gebraucht 

wohnungen sind dieses jahr noch teurer geworden ..2er WG fr 400-500 euro 
ein zimmer appartment 200 euro aufwrts (eher aufwrts)

wenn du noch andere fragn hast, meld dich gern 

du kannst dir die staedte und unis auch anschaun wenn du noch n jahr zeit hast , von der qualitaet werden aber cluj, timisoara und buakrest empfohlen 


viele gruesse von karibu

----------


## luggi

hey!

schonmal vielen dank fr eure antworten  :Smilie: 

so wie es aussieht fliege ich im nchsten jahr mal rber und schaue mir die ein oder andere stadt vor ort an. ist wahrscheinlich das beste, was man machen kann.

liebe gre
lucas

----------


## Pfeffermhle

Na okey. Das klingt ja alles recht gut mit "Rumnien", aber ob es dann wircklich so einfach ist, nach zwei Jahren zu wechseln bezweifle ich etwas.

Da wre Ungarn wohl eine bessere Alternative, oder?

----------


## karibu

htte ich jetzt nochmal die mglichkeit zu entscheiden, dann wrde ich auf jeden Fall in Ungarn anfangen, damals kam es fr mich wegen den enorm hheren Studiengebhren nicht in Frage, jetzt sind es hier auch schon 4000 euro fr neuanfnger....
seit kurzem kann man ja auch bafg frs Ausland beantragen, wenn man im Ausland anfngt ....
und wenn man alles bedenkt, rechnet sich das schon , da die anerkennung aus Ungarn gegeben ist ...ob man dann mit dem Physikum einen platz in deutschland bekommt, ist noch ne andre Frage, aber das essentielle ist die Anerkennung und so wies ausschaut ndern die LPA s in allen Bundeslndern in den kommenden Monaten einiges 
und dann knnte es sein, dass man egal wieviele jahre man in Rumnien studiert immer das Physikum machen muss in D um in klinischen teil zu wechseln, ...die entscheiden jetzt ob die einzelfachprfungen nich mehr als Physikum angrechnet werdn
und s knnt auch sein, dass sie bundesweit eine Stundenaufschlsselng einfhren und da steht man dann wesentlich schlechter da , als die in ungarn, weil es da ja auf D ausgerichtet ist 
und bei der Stundenaufschlsselung dann auf jeden fall beim Studium in Rumnien Stunden in Chemie und Biochemie fehlen
in rumnien wird auch keine Terminologie unterrichtet, und es gibt keine Praktika Berufsfelderkundung und Einfhrung in Klinische Medizin und 
 auch fr die Anerkennung wichtigen Seminare als integrierte Veranstaltungen 
werden nicht direkt angeboten und eine quivalenter schein ist mit der kommenden nderung fragwrdig !
zur zeit regeln die LPAs das noch ganz unterschiedlich, z.b. in Bayern und Baden-Wrtemberg wird sowohl Biochemie und Chemie nicht anerkannt whrend es zur Zeit noch in SH derfall ist 
die chancen mit der anerkennung sind gerad echt ungewiss wegen der kommenden nderung !!!

----------


## Sirat

Wann kommt die Anderung uberhaupt und wo kann man das nachlesen?

----------


## karibu

jaaa wenn ich das wsste !!!!!
laut LPA !....debatte luft, wie lang sdauert bis sie in kraft tritt , keine ahnung, wenn ich neue info hab , sag ich bescheid !!!

----------


## karibu

laut LPA Schleswig-Holstein 
"Leider kann ich Ihnen im Moment ganz einfach nicht sagen, wie sich die Diskussion bzgl. der Anrechenbarkeit der Prfung auf Prfungsamtsebene entwickeln wird. 
Im Frhjahr 08 drfte wieder eine Sitzung stattfinden, wobei ich auch nicht wei, ob es dann schon zu entgltigen Ergebnissen kommt, die von allen Prfungsmtern einheitlich umgesetzt werden. Es kann gut sein, dass es noch eine Weile so luft wie bisher. Angesichts des rapide zunehmenden Studienbeginns an auslndischen Universitten und den mit der neuen Approbationsordnung verbundenen hheren Anforderungen an das Physikum kann ich eine nderung der bisherigen Verfahrensweise aber nicht ausschlieen. Diese Unsicherheit tut mir fr Sie natrlich leid, aber ich mchte Ihnen keine Zusagen machen, die im Nachhinein nicht eingehalten werden knnen. "

----------


## Sirat

Ok ich verstehe.Konnte blod ausgehen,dann wird es wohl strenger.

----------


## romA

Also ich habe mir gerade den ganze thread am Stck gegeben.

Ich mach gerade mein FSJ im Kr. Hab vor das zu Ende zu machen und wenn ich zum SS08 keine Zusage habe dachte ich halt als Alternative an Rumnien. Bloss hab ich da so meine Sorgen...bin ber jede Anregung und jeden comment dankbar:

Ist das Auslandsstudium nicht nur eine Flucht vor dem Berg an Wartesemstern in Deutschland. Und dann kommt man in Rumnien an, wo sich pltzlich rausstellt das nur 3/4 der Vorlesungen (im besten Fall) auf englisch sind. 

Durch die Umstellung auf Englisch und dann auch noch Rumnisch was man ja dann auch als eine Art Pflichfach hat - wenn ich dass richtig verstanden hab - ist man schon leicht planlos. 

Nun kommt erst das Medizinstudium. Alles auf Englisch. Wobei man sich eh alles mindestns 5x selber nochmal durcharbeiten muss, weil die Professoren mit ihrem Englisch einem nicht alles vollstndig vermitteln knnen.

Und wenn sich das alles ber einen zusammenbraut kriegt man vlt. die 5 Semster ja sogar rum und schafft es sich in Deutschland das Physikum anerkennen zu lassen. Bloss dann merkt man, dass was ich in Rumnien im Grundstudium bzw. halt Physikum an Grundwissen fr die Klinik sammeln sollte , ist doch im vergleich zu den leuten die in D. das Physikum absolviert haben  ziemlich drftig. Nun fehlen einem praktisch total viele basics.   :kotzen:  

Seh ich alles nu viel zu schwarz oder ist das doch relativ realittsnah? Ich habe bloss Angst davor mir die ganze Freude auf das Medizinstudium dadurch zu versauen...Nicht das man dann nach den 5 Semestern berhaupt lusttod ist und dass "nur" weil man den Wartesemestern entwischen wollte.... :was ist das...?: 

Seid mal so lieb und postet mal....


Schne Gre

----------


## karibu

hey,,...

----------


## captainjoe

Fr die Anerkennung des rumnischen Abschlusses gibt es Richtlinien, die von der Kultusministerkonferenz abgesegnet wurden.
Kurz gesagt werden alle Studenten, die nach dem Beitritt Rumniens in die EU immatrikuliert wurden und nach 6 Jahren den Abschluss machen auch in Deutschland anerkannt. 
Fr die, die voher angefangen haben wirds nicht ganz so leicht, allerdings variiert das von Bundesland zu Bundesland innerhalb Deutschlands. 
Im schlimmsten Fall muss nach 18 Monaten Praktikum die mndliche Prfung (2. Staatsexamen, oder?) nachgeholt werden.

----------


## medstudi1

hey!

ich studiere im moment in polen (2.jahr), allerdings gefllt mir das system hier nicht so gut und ich wrde gerne wechseln...

ich habe ein paar fragen an diejenigen, die schon in rumnien studieren.... wie gefllt euch das system dort? habt ihr sehr viele test? wird euch zuviel druck gemacht von seiten der professoren? msst ihr berdurschnittlich viel lernen?

bei uns ist es zum beispiel so, dass wir pro woche 2 tests in biochemie u. 2 tests in physio haben, und die alle bestehen mssen um zum examen zugelassen zu werden...

aus tschechien habe ich zum beispiel gehrt, dass es dort nur 3 tests pro semester gibt... und es wird ein fragen katalog an die studenten gegeben. aus diesem katalog kommt dann eine anzahl von fragen im examen dran...

wie siehts aus wenn man nen hauptfach wie zb. biochem nicht besteht? kann man das auch noch in hheren jahren (3. oder 4. Jahr) nachholen oder wird man erst gar nich versetzt? bei uns ist biochem im 2. Jahr...

welche fcher gelten bei euch als besonders schwierig?

ich wollte einfach mal wissen wie das bei euch so luft!?
wrde mich ber eine antwort freuen!

----------


## Kalik

hali halo

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ich beneide dich um deine Sprachkenntnisse.
Diesen Vorteil hat nich jeder. 
Sicherlich kommst du auf den Internetseiten auch viel weiter, als wir es knnen, weil du verstehst , worum es geht.
Ist nicht auch nur das Studium in Englisch kostenpflichtig und in der Landessprache sehr viel billiger oder sogar kostenlos. Zumindest wei ich , da es in Prag so ist.


Geerthe

----------


## captainjoe

Fr die Anmeldung gilt i.d.R. um so frher um so besser. 
Dazu empfehle ich den direkten Kontakt zur Uni und eien Besuch vor Ort.

Was die Sprache betrifft sollte man, wenn man denn vorhat so lange zu bleiben, bis zum 3 Jahr die Sprache soweit beherrschen um mit den Patienten im Krankenhaus kommunizieren zu knnen. Das gilt jetzt vor allem fr die englischsprachigen Sektionen.

Auf rumnisch zu studieren hat fr EU-Bger keinerlei finanziellen Vorteile, da sie ber die EU-Rechtslage den rumnischen Studenten gleichgestellt sind und daher die gleiche Studiengebhr bezahlen. 
In Oradea, und ich denke auch anderswo, kann man sich bei der Zulassungsprfung fr ein Stipendium qualifizieren& somit kostenlos studieren.

----------


## Kalik

ok alles klar und was brauch ich den nun eine uebersetzte und beglaubigte zeugnissurkunde und das wars oder brauch ich sonstige dokumente ?
Unterscheiden sich die unis stark von einander und wenn ja welche hat den besten ruf?
Wie ist das mit den wartesemster in deutschland verfallen die wenn ich in rumaenien studiere und wenn ich dann nach deutschland wechsele kann ich mich  einfach einschreiben wenn ich die anzahl an WS erreicht habe die ich brauche?
danke schon im vorraus

----------


## Kalik

Also ich habe mich mal informiert und die zvs sagt das die WS nicht verfallen und weiterhin dazugerechnet werden solange ich nicht in Deutschland studiere zu den Scheinen habe ich beim LPA BW die besttigung bekommen das sie zu 100% anerkannt werden fr diejenigen die ihr studium ab 2007 in rumaenien begonnen haben das einzige problem ist das es verschiedene lehrplne gibt und man somit  im 2semester in rumaenien warscheinlich nicht die gleichen scheine hat wie ein student in deutschland im 2semester daher wollte ich fragen ob es einheitlich plne in rumaenien gibt und wenn ja ob mir da jemand einen link fuer den plan der ein oder anderen uni geben koennte.

lg Kalik

----------


## gahrdour

hi zusammen,

ich finde Universitt of Iasi, http://www.umfiasi.ro/surse_eng/index.htm  ,

die beste Universitt in Rumnien und habe ich mich in Deutschland erkndigt, ob die Uni Iasi anerkannt ist oder nicht, die Uni ist die lteste Uni in Rumnien.

	Die Institutionen dieses Typs sind im jeweiligen Herkunftsland in mageblicher Weise als Hochschulen anerkannt (akkreditiert, attestiert u.a.) und ausgehend davon in Deutschland als Hochschulen anzusehen.

Besonders fr Lnder der ehemaligen sozialistischen Welt sind auch Forschungsinstitute erfasst, da an ihnen Promotionen und Habilitationen mglich sind. Da diese Qualifikationen denen an Hochschulen gleichwertig sind, werden die Forschungsinstitute ebenfalls dieser Kategorie zugeordnet.

Achtung!
Die Einstufung als H+ bedeutet lediglich, dass Abschlsse, die an dieser Einrichtung erreicht wurden einer Gleichwertigkeitsuntersuchung im Hochschulbereich unterzogen werden knnen. Eine Vorentscheidung darber, ob die Abschlsse dieser Einrichtung deutschen Hochschulabschlssen gleichgestellt werden knnen, ist damit nicht verbunden.

Iasi/Jassy
Anschrift:	Universitatea de Medicina si Farmacie Grigore T. Popa
Str. Universitatii nr. 16 
700115 Iasi
Rumnien
Telefon:	+40-232 211818		
eMail:	rectorat@umfiasi.ro 
Homepage:	http://www.umfiasi.ro/index.htm


viel Glck

lg
gahrdour

----------


## air prince

Hallo,

ich suche ganz dringend nach einer Unterkunft in Rumnien, in Timisoara. Mchte dort Medizin studieren und suche nach einem Zimmer o.a...

vielen dank

air prince

----------


## Duygu85

hey leute...
habe auch vor in rumnien zu studieren.bin gerade dabei die application form auszufllen.bei punkt 8 werden angaben wie travel document, type,serie...usw. verlangt.diese angaben entnehme ich doch aus meinem personalausweis oder wird ein reisepass bentigt?
"studies applied in romania/university/language of instruction" muss ich die uni angeben an der ich studieren mchte?was wenn diese uni keine pltze mehr hat?
mssen alle unterlagen ins englische bersetzt werden?? 
danke im voraus  ::-stud: 
lg

----------


## captainjoe

Hallo,

Ein Reisepass ist nicht mehr notwendig. Nimm einfach die Daten aus deinem Personalausweis.

Die Unis hier nehmen i.d.R fast jeden, eine Grenze der Studenten pro Jahr liegt irgendwo um die 100 (je nach Uni). 
Einfach Wunschuni angeben und fertig!

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## pflaum

hey john! gr dich! 


mfg tim

----------


## jana_sun

hey...
was ist denn dasfr ein application-form und woher hast du es?
und was ist eigentlich mit dem letter of acceptance- braucht man den noch?
und-last but not least: was msste ich alles mit nach rumnien nehmen, wenn ich mich dort direkt einschreiben mchte?
ich hoffe, dass mir jmd weiterhelfen kann... :Grinnnss!: 
lg, jana

----------


## pflaum

http://www.uoradea.ro/english/topic/60/Admission.html

----------


## piamedizin

> http://www.uoradea.ro/english/topic/60/Admission.html


hi..also ich wrde auch sehr gerne medizin studieren..wo kann man aber sein zeugniss und die geburtsurkunde bersetzen und beglubigen lassen?

im mom kenn ich mich nicht wirklich mit der anmeldung fr rumnien aus!!
bitte um untersttzung!

----------


## captainjoe

hallo,

anmeldung ausfllen, erforderliche dokumente beilegen und abschicken oder besser: selber bei der uni deiner wahl einreichen.
dokumente knnen zur erstmaligen anmeldung auf originalsprache sein, mssen dann erst spter bersetzt werden, wenn der letter of acceptance zurck ist.
bersetzungen kann man inrumnien vor ort machen lassen.

mfg
Joe

----------


## nele88

hi ihr!
kann man sich auch an mehreren unis bewerben?
ich frag deshalb,weil ich nicht so richtig versteh,wie das dann mit dem "letter of acceptance" funktioniert.
den will ja jede uni haben,aber er wird doch nur einmal ausgestellt.reichts denn wenn ich ne kopie abschicke???
glg

----------


## piamedizin

hi..hab meine bewerbung vor fast 4 wochen abgeschickt und noch keinen letter bekommen...wie lang dauert es bis der brief nach sterreich kommt? oder bin ich nicht genommen?

----------


## captainjoe

der letter of acceptance wird erstmal der uni zugestellt& die, wenn sie nett sind schicken dir dann eine Kopie weiter. 

Empfehle einfach mal an der uni nachzufragen ob dein letterdenn schon dort ist. 

Eine beglaubigte kopie, sofern das original verfgbar ist, gengt in der regel.

bersetzugen mit notrieller besttigung kann man vor ort zu gnstigen preisen machen lassen. 

MfG Joe

----------


## medstudi1

hey leute! hab mich schon im juli bei 3 rumnischen unis beworben... und immer noch keine antwort... seit august hab ich dann dort tagtglich angerufen und niemand konnte englisch... ca. 4 wochen spter hab ich erfahren, dass oradea meine bewerbung verloren hat (hab per rckschreiben der post aber ne besttigung, dass die uni meine bewerbung erhalten hat)...
constanta meinte, sie htten immer noch keinen letter of acceptance, das wrde zu einem hohen prozentsatz heissen, dass das ministerium meine bewerbung abgelehnt hat...
cluj, trotz mehrmaligen anrufen konnte ich nie rauskriegen was mit meinen unterlagen passiert ist... nach dieser erfahrung habe ich keine lust mehr dort zu studieren...

ich habe von leuten gehrt, dass man sich dort ber "agencies" bewerbung muss, damit die uni die bewerbungsunterlagen nicht verliert... und damit man angenommen wird... was haltet ihr davon?

----------


## captainjoe

Einschicken per Post ist immer ein Risiko.
Die Agenten ziehen einem nur das Geld aus der Tasche und haben weiterhin auch keinerlei Einflu. 
Dieses Geld wrde ich eher mit einer Reise zu dem Studienort investieren und die Unterlagen selber einreichen. Damit wei man dann wo die Dokumente sind und wie es weitergeht.

Momentan kommt vom Misiterium allerdings nix gutes zurck. Begrndungen zu den Ausbleibenden Letter of Acceptance gibt es keine, allerdings auch keine Ablehnung der Berwerbung.

Stay tuned!

----------


## lili-chan

hey,
ich hatte selbst die gleichen Probleme mit dem letter, als ich in Rumnien anfangen wollte zu studieren. Bin dann einfach zum Studienbeginn nach Rumnien gefahren und hab die ersten 2 Wochen die Uni besucht ohne eingeschrieben zu sein, weil mein letter immer noch nicht angekommen war.
Hab dann mit der Chefsekretrin gesprochen und die hat dann fr mich im Ministerium angerufen und einen Tag spter hatte ich meinen letter als Fax in der Hand.
Also macht euch nicht zu viel Stress.
Es klappt alles irgendwie, dauert nur ein wenig lnger!

----------


## efilipe

Hallo!
Habe es auf vielen Umwegen auch endlich geschafft, mich in Iasi einzuschreiben.
Dort kann man den Unterricht nicht besuchen, ohne eingeschrieben zu sein, weil man noch keiner Gruppe zugewiesen ist und somit den Stundenplan nicht kennt.
Habe den Letter direkt im Ministerium abgeholt, was problemlos mglich war. Etwas umstndlicher war das Einschreiben in Iasi. Dort mssen sich alle Studenten jedes Jahr erneut registrieren. Das heit, dass seit dem 1. Oktober jeden Tag hunderte von Studenten unter Aufsicht der Polizei und Ausschreitungen versuchen, im Sekretariat vorzusprechen. Das ganze hat mich an drei Tagen jeweils acht Stunden Wartezeit inmitten des Getmmels gekostet.
Nach dieser Erfahrung denke ich, dass die 1000 Euro fr eine Agentur, die einem all das erspart, eventuell ihr Geld wert sein kann. Aber war auf jeden Fall eine Erfahrung.

Viele Gre,
Filip

----------


## captainjoe

Die Registrierung muss man persnlich vornehmen, da hilft auch kein Agent. 

Die Agenten sind gut dabei euch Geld abzunehmen, nicht aber darin euch Arbeit abzunehmen.
Wer es sich als Student leisten kann einem Kollegen (das sind die meisten Agenten nmlich) mit 1.000 € beim Nichtstun zu untersttzen, kann natrlich weiterhin einen Agenten beauftragen.
Ich rate aber von dieser Art von Wohlttigkeit dringend ab.
Bitte liest meine vorherigen Beitrge zu diesem Thema.

Momentan sieht es fr Oradea so aus, dass keine Letter of Acceptance vom Ministerium kommen. D.h. Oradea dieses Jahr keine neuen Studenten bekommen soll. 
Im Gegensatz dazu ist Cluj mit ber 150 Erstsemestlern restlos berfllt und der Dekan versuchte darum sogar Studenten an andere Unis weiterzuleiten.

Die Tatsache, dass das Ministerium dem Rektor der Uni Oradea nur telefonisch mitgeteilt hat, dass dieses Jahr keine Neuen kommen werden ist etwas merkwrdig.
Normalerweise msste das schriftlich und mit Begrndung erfolgen.

Meldungen, dass Leute, die im Ministerium sich selber nur gegen Bezahlung in ihrer Wunschuni einschreiben knnen, lt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass dort etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Aus diesem Grund haben die deutschen Studenten bereits die deutsche Botschaft im Bukarest angeschrieben in der Hoffnung etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen, das zum einem schriftlich und zum anderen zuverlssig sowie offiziell ist und Aufschluss darber gibt was mit den Studenten passieren soll, die jetzt womglich ein Jahr verlieren knnten.

----------


## lili-chan

Hallo,
gibts es hier Leute, die Erfahrungen gemacht haben mit der Anerkennung des Physikums oder jemanden kennen, der das Physikum in Deutschland anerkannt bekommen hat.
An meiner Uni gibt es Leute, die fest davon berzeugt sind, dass man das Physikum nach 3 Jahren in Rumnien anerkannt bekommen wrde und andere sagen, dass es generell unmglich wre.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?

----------


## pflaum

schreib mir ma ne PN was du genau wissen willst

----------


## Kalik

ich studiere in timisoara wenn es fragen gibt bin ich immer offen

----------


## Kalik

PN.....

----------


## derweise

hi kalik, hab dir ne pn geschrieben. hast du sie bekommen?  :Smilie:

----------


## derweise

hallo, wollte fragen wie das mit der bewerbung ist? 
Also da gibt es Application Form, welches aber fr alle Unis gleich ist. Dieses soll aber nicht an die Uni gehen, sondern an dieses eine Department in Bukarest. LEiten die das dann weiter? Wenn ja, an alle Unis, oder wie ist das?  :Smilie: 
Und was ist mit diesem "LEtter of Acceptance"? Wird der mir dann von rumnien geschickt??

Danke im Voraus!

Edit: Ist jemand so nett und bereit mir per PN seine telefonnumer (festnetz) zu geben, damit ich die fragen besser beantwortet bekommen kann?  :Smilie:

----------


## derweise

oh mann leute, ich brauche hilfe. bitte hilft mir doch!  :Smilie:

----------


## captainjoe

Also da ist wohl jemand ein bisschen durch den Wind...
Willst du jetzt denn in Ungarn oder Rumnien studieren?

Fr Rumnien: Schicke das Formular mit deiner Anmeldung zu deiner Wunschuni. Die verarbeiten dann deine Anfrage und schicken sie weiter nach Bukarest. Dann musst du die Zulassungsprfung schreiben die landesweit im Juli und im September stattfinden wird. 
Die Resultate der Zulassungsprfung werden dem Ministerium in Bukarest bermittelt& von dort kommt dann der Letter of Acceptance zurck an deine Uni. 

Lies doch auch mal meine lteren Posts fr mehr info?

Fr Ungarn kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...

Gre
 Joe

----------


## derweise

> Fr Rumnien: Schicke das Formular mit deiner Anmeldung zu deiner Wunschuni. Die verarbeiten dann deine Anfrage und schicken sie weiter nach Bukarest. Dann musst du die Zulassungsprfung schreiben die landesweit im Juli und im September stattfinden wird. 
> Die Resultate der Zulassungsprfung werden dem Ministerium in Bukarest bermittelt& von dort kommt dann der Letter of Acceptance zurck an deine Uni.


erstmal vielen vielen dank lieber joe!  :Smilie: 

also kann ich halt auch beliebig die formulare an mehrere unis senden? und am besten halt ja selbst dahinfliegen, oder? 
die zulassungsprfung???man da hrt man auch immer wieder verschiedene sachen. der eine meint, es gibt keien prfung, der andere sagt es gibt eine fr naturwissenschaftliches wissen, der nchste sagt, es gibt einen englisch-test. was ist es nun?  :Smilie: 

3. falls ich dahin fliege mit meinem anmeldeformular usw...brauche ich dazu nur ein tag,d.h. ich fliege morgenshin und abends wieder zurck, oder braucht man dazu mehrer tage? wenn ja, wie ist das mit den hotelkosten usw....?
danke im voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## derweise

Diese Zulassungsprfung...weis da jemand, ob sie schwer ist? Die Themenliste habe ich ja gefunden, aber ich weis ja nicht, wie detailreich die Rumnen das wollen? Gibt es da vllt Beispielsaufgaben irgendwo oder sowas??? Und nehmen die da nur die mit den besten Ergebnissen oder auch schlechtere??

----------


## mrmyagi

@der weise

versuch an deiner stelle dir nich alle informationen hier zu holen auch wenns so schn einfach und praktisch und kompakt ist.
geradebei solchen sachen einfach in rumnien anrufen die geben dir die 100pro info. auch zu diener bewerbung ! 

Ich hab mich auch immer aufs forum "verlassen" und im ganzen forum findest du keinen der wei dass in hollland grad ein englischer studiengan rausgegangen ist mit top konditionen. bachelor of medicine !!! im januar von er uni groningen erstellt mit dezentralem auswahlverfhren also mit interview und so...
ohne dutch lernen zu "mssen"

----------


## mrmyagi

achja ichbewerd mich auch in rumnien ^^

machstes nich ueber die organisation  ? find ich praktischer ^^

----------


## Mediw

ich habe in deutschland medizinstudiert und wrde gerne mein Abschluexamen in Romnien machen,, ist das mglich? wird das in deutschland  anerkannt? wer kennt sich damit aus,, oder hat einen Rat ..
Danke schn

----------


## captainjoe

Ein Transfer ist grundstzlich mglich, dennoch kann man nicht einfach in das letzte Jahr einsteigen um hier den Abschluss zu machen. 
Das heit, dass ein Transfer hchstens zu Beginn 5. Studienjahr mglich ist. Transfers unter dem Jahr gibt es auch nicht. 
Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf die Univeristt von Oradea, ob diese in allen anderen Unis auch gelten, kann ich nicht garantieren.

MfG
Joe

----------


## jojo88

Hi,


wer macht den Test im September anvder uni Oradea?
Knnen mir die Leute die es schon gemacht haben ein paar Tips geben?
Was wird genau im Englischtest und Chemietest gefragt?
Ich hab mir die Themengebiete angeschaut und sollte als LK Chemie Schler keine Probleme haben...
Worauf sollte ich besonders achten und sollte ich mir die Bcher falls ich den Test bestanden habe in Deutsch oder Englisch kaufen?
In welchem Stadtteil kann man als Student am besten wohnen?
Wo kann ich die ersten 2 Wochen bernachten? Gibt es eine gute Pension die auch gnstig ist?
Wie komm ich von Budapest am besten nach Oradea?


Fragen ber Fragen....


Vielen Dank im Vorraus  :Grinnnss!: 

jojo

----------


## malsebas

Hallo,

es erscheint mir doch sehr einfach in das Englisch Programm der Universitt in Oradea zu kommen. In einigen Foren hatte ich allerdings auch Beitrge darber gelesen wie schlecht und korrupt die Universitt Oradea sei. Auch meine rumnischen Freunde aus Cluji reden nicht gerade positiv darber. Und ob einem das Studium anerkannt wird kann einem auch nicht wirklich offiziell garantiert werden. Die LPAs sowie die Bundesrtzekammer geben keine rechtlich verbindlichen Ausknfte. Wer mchte schon 6 Jahre studieren um danach zu erfahren dass es nicht mglich sein wird in Deutschland zu arbeiten! Hat jemand von euch bessere Informationen darber? Bis jetzt kommen nahezu alle meine Informationen aus diversen Forenbeitrgen, was nicht wirklich beruhigend ist. Und umfangreiche Informationen auf der Uniseite konnte ich auch nicht finden, was natrlich als Quelle fr derartige Entscheidungen vielleicht auch nicht das Beste ist.
 :Meine Meinung:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## jojo88

Das hrt sich nicht prickelnd an...

Ich hoff es gibt hier Leute mit genaueren Informationen.

----------


## hanni21

Hi Jojo,

also von Budapest nach Oradea kommst du am besten in so Kleinbussen. Wenn du mchtest kann ich dir eine Nummer geben da kannst du eine Fahrt reservieren. Die sprechen auch gut englisch. 
Mit dem Zug wrd ich nicht fahren das dauert viel lnger und die Zge sind auch nicht gut. 
Ich hab den Test vor zwei Jahren gemacht und da war er noch seeeehr einfach. Ich wei die genauen Fragen nicht mehr. Es waren 2 Stck, und man sollte alles aufschreiben was einem dazu einfllt. Es hat damals jeder bestanden.
Ich hab brigens ein Jahr in Oradea und ein Jahr in Cluj studiert und mir wurde nach den zwei Jahren vom LPA alles anerkannt.
Wenn du Fragen hast schreib mir einfach.
LG
Hanni

----------


## malsebas

Gibt es hier noch mehr Leute die erfolgreich von Rumnien aus nach Deutschland gewechselt haben? Und wenn nicht woran seit Ihr gescheitert?

----------


## malsebas

Ohne Worte! Ich habe mehrmals in den vergangenen Wochen mit der Uni in Oradea telefoniert sowie meine Dokumente per DHL Express dorthin geschickt hatte und wollte eben einen Flug buchen und dachte ich rufe noch einmal dort an. Die Dame am Telefon teilte mir daraufhin mit dass der Direktor gestern entschieden hat den Eingangs Test im September abzusagen und keine Studenten mehr zuzulassen dieses Jahr! Einige von euch hatten offensichtlich bereits Flge gebucht sowie Unterkunft... Was macht Ihr jetzt?

----------


## jojo88

HAb mit denen telefoniert.
Die nehmen keinen aus EUropa weil die nicht viel abkassieren drfen.
Dafr nehemn sie Leute die nicht aus der EU sind damit sie mehr verdienen  mit 3600$
Das ist echt eine sauerei

----------


## nonamez

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber soweit ich das rumnische System verstanden habe, braucht man den sog. "letter of acceptence", um dort irgendwas studieren zu knnen.
Den bekommt man aber vom sog. "ministry of education" (in Bukarest). 

Wenn ihr euch bei eurer Uni beworben habt, dann mssten sie auch euren letter haben, sofern sie auch wirklich all eure unterlagen beantragt haben etc. ihr knntet ja nochmal dort anrufen, danach fragen, dann evtl. woanders in rumnien studieren. Wird aber verdammt knapp.

----------


## malsebas

Das hat mit dem LOA nichts zu tun, den htte die Uni in Oradea noch beantragt. Die Deadline der Uni in Oradea war am 1.09.

Die Uni in Timisoara hat mir vor 3 Tagen geschrieben sie htten noch Pltze frei. Als ich dort anrief gestern sagten sie mir es gbe doch keine Pltze mehr.... Meine Freunde aus Rumnien sagen mir alle nur "typisch Rumnien"....

Was ich unglaublich finde ist, dass dem Direktor der Universitt in Oradea ,einen Tag nachdem die Deadline abgelaufen ist, auffllt das sie zu viele Studenten htten seit der Prfung im JULI !.

Eigentlich msste man sich irgendwo beschweren. Bringt einem allerdings auch keinen Medizin Studienplatz.

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Mal so eine Frage am Rande.
Diejenigen von euch, die einen Letter of Acceptance bekommen habe, mit welchem Abischnitt und LKs habt ihr euch beworben?


Gruesse!

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

> Mal so eine Frage am Rande.
> Diejenigen von euch, die einen Letter of Acceptance bekommen habe, mit welchem Abischnitt und LKs habt ihr euch beworben?
> 
> 
> Gruesse!


Keiner hier bereit, etwas preiszugeben?  :Smilie:

----------


## farh

Ich habe mich in Cluj beworben und habe einen Platz bekommen. Bei mir handelt es sich um eine Transfer des Studiums. Man hrt stndig unterschiedliche Informationen sogar ab un zu mal falsche....
Man hrt stndig unterschiedliche Sachen.Deshalb hrt man in Foren auch unterschiedlichen Sachen.

----------


## newb1e

*PUSH*

So erstmal den Thread weider hervor geholt. So ich hab mal ne Frage ich wrde mich auch gerne in Rumnien vorallem in Cluj bewerben, hat jemand erfahrungen in Rumnien gesammelt ? Kann man von Rumnien aus nach dem Physikum wechseln, wenn nicht ist denn das studium in Rumnien anerkannt in Dt. also kann ich damit dann auch in Dt. praktizieren ?

----------


## hotdoc2000

Kann mir jemand der es schon hinter sich hat, Tipps geben wo ich mich bewerben kann fr ein Humanmedizinstudium in Rumnien.
Fr mich ist das alles terra incognita.
Welche Unis taugen was, und wo ist es berhaupt noch mglich sich zu bewerben, die haben doch sicher auf einen Anmeldeschluss...

Danke

----------


## mrmyagi

vergesst rumnien geht nach holland und studiert auf englisch humanmedizin mit einem auswahlverfahren was nich die abinote als primr sieht

----------


## pottmed

Bekommst Du eigentlich Geld fr die Werbeleier ?

----------


## Linda.1001

> vergesst rumnien geht nach holland und studiert auf englisch humanmedizin mit einem auswahlverfahren was nich die abinote als primr sieht


h??? entschuldige bitte mal!  :Woow:

----------


## hotdoc2000

Kann mir niemand helfen? :Traurig:

----------


## lisa@

Hallo 
weit jemand zufllig, ob es in Cluj oder Rumnien die Mglichkeit gibt sein Medizinstudium zu beenden, wenn man in Deutschland das schriftlichteil nicht gschaft hat, kann mann in Rumnien das studium abschlieen??
Oder vielleicht kann mir sagen, an wen ich mich wenden kann. Habe schon ne email ans Studisekretariat und an den Rektor geschrieben, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Wrde mich echt freuen, wenn jemand mir weiterhelfen knnte.

l.g
Lisa

----------


## Desiderius

> vergesst rumnien geht nach holland und studiert auf englisch Humanmedizin mit einem auswahlverfahren was nich die abinote als primr sieht


Du kannst Dich ja auch berall mit Holland aufdrngen, die User wissen die Info zu finden wenn die es suchen... und jedes Land hat so seine pro und contra :hmmm...:

----------


## Lunatic

Hallo ihr Lieben,
wei jemand zufllig wie es im Moment in Cluj aussieht? Von wegen Zulassung zum Studium und ob man nach 2 Jahren wieder nach Deutschland kann, also praktisch hier das Physikum anerkannt bekommt.
Ich wei hier steht ja eigentlich schon alles drin, aber die Beitrge sind ja schon lter und teilweise sogar aus der Zeit als Rumnien noch nicht in der EU war, deshalb htt ich gerne mal ne aktuelle Meinung.

LG

----------


## Sait

Ich habe mich letztens mit einem rumnischen Arzt unterhalten. Er meinte, man solle locker nochmal 4.000€ dazurechnen, wenn man die Prfungen auch bestehen mchte. Sprich Bestechungsgeld, der Prof. soll ja immerhin was verdienen ...

----------


## Feadz

Hat jmd eine Ahnung inwiefern es mglich ist, das Studium ohne Semesterverlust in DE fortzusetzen ?

Habe gehrt, dass wenn man 1 Semester in Rumnien studiert, dass in der Regel in Deutschland berhaupt nicht anerkannt wird. Sprich 3 Semester in Rumnien ergibt in Deutschland 1-2 Semester.

Oder kann man sich das 1. Semester das in Rumnien studiert wird problemlos in DE anrechnen lassen?

----------


## Schmusekatze91

ich mchte den thread nochmal pushen, denn ich habe vor, mich fr nchstes jahr im winter in cluj zu bewerben.

ich hab ein paar fragen und hoffe, dass mir einige beantwortet werden knnen:

1. hab ich richtig verstanden, dass man entweder den TOEFL (oder andere zertifikate in englisch) nachweisen muss ODER so einen englisch test von der uni selbst bestehen muss?

2. stimmt es, dass man bio und chemie bis zum abi haben muss? wenn es stimmt (chemie hatte ich zb nicht in der oberstufe), reicht es aus, wenn ich einen intensivkurs in chemie nachweisen kann? oder meinen chemieschein vom biologiestudium beilege?

3. hat jemand hilfe von einer vermittlerseite angenommen? oder habt ihr das alles alleine geregelt? (schlielich kosten diese vermittler viel geld :S )

vielen dank schonmal!

liebe gre

----------


## Ignuts

Also das mit dem TOEFL stiimmt. Aber man kann auch einen Englisch Test an der Universitt ablegen der kostet nix und ist naja....man muss schon echt richtig ******* in englisch sein um da durchzufallen. Die wollen im Prinzip nur sicher sein, dass du nicht in der Vorlesung sitzt und nichts verstehst.

Bio...Chemie.... schaden kann es nicht, ist aber meines wissens nach nicht unbedingt notwendig. Man muss sich wenn man kein Plan vor allem von Chemie hat schon ein wenig ins zeug legen (am besten schon vorher die grundlagen checken) und dann das studium beginnen.

Diese Agenturen sind totaler bldsinn. Wer nicht einmal  in der Lage ist ein paar unterlagen selbst zusammen zu bekommen, sollte vielleicht einfach die finger von einem Studium lassen.
Wenn man sich einfach mal ein bischen zeit nimmt die Bewerbungsanweisungen gescheit durchzulesen kann da nichts schief gehn... und vor allem aber !!!! RECHTZEITIG!!!!

Und diese Sache mit dem "Zahlen fr Prfungen".... nunja an anderen Unis mag es vielleicht anders aussehen...das wei ich nicht. Aber in Cluj bekommt man sicher eine saubere und hochwertige Ausbildung,  Bezahlt wird hier mit Leistung und nichts anderem. Wer ein guter Arzt werden will, findet hier alle Vorraussetzungen um einer zu werden.

Alles andere was erzhlt wird, stammt von laberbacken. Davon gibt es ja im internet bekanntlich mehr als genug....

----------


## jps90

hey, wollte dieses Jahr anfangen in Timisoara Medizin zu studieren ;) 
ich wei nicht ob diese fragen schon oft gestellt wurden aber ich bruchte dringend infos  :Smilie:  


wie sieht das mir dem wechseln aus ?? nach 3 jahren (=6 semester) hat man quasi sein Physikum und knnte wenn das LPA alles anerkennt nach D in das 5 te semester wechseln (Zeitverlust ca 1 jahr) .... ist das richtig ???

was muss ich denn noch alles dazu wissen 

Wrde mich sehr ber antworten freuen  :Smilie:  

LG

----------


## jps90

hallloo ?? kann mir niemand helfen xD .....

----------


## Noralilli

mich wrde es auch brennend interessieren, ob es irgendeiner geschafft hat, nach nur 2 Jahren zu wechseln  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hallo, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beitrge durchgelesen aber... Naja
Also ich bin leider in anatomie entgltig durchgefallen und muss jetzt die Uni wechseln. Ich hab drber nachgedacht, nach Rumnien zu wechseln und dort weiter zu studieren. Ich wrde auch gerne dass meine Scheine, die meisten zumindest anerkannt werden. Ich hab jetzt medistart meine Situation geschildert und bekam diese Antwort :eider knnen wir Ihnen nicht helfen, nach endgltigem Scheitern in Deutschland einzelne Scheine im Ausland zu machen
War auch mal jemand in meiner Situation und hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder kennt jemand, jemanden der wiederum jemanden kennt?  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wre sehr dankbar! Ich knnt mir auch gerne privat schreiben!! 
LG

----------


## skyman

Hoi hoi, 
und wie habt ihr's jetzt eigentlich gemacht?

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey Leute, ich bewerbe mich grad in timisoara fr medizin,
Ich bin deutsche Staatsbrgerin mit deutschen allgemeinen Abitur

Die Uni hat angegeben, dass man auf der beglaubigten bersetzung vom abizeugnis eine apostille braucht. 
Brauchen wir die auch????? In deutschland

----------


## skyman

Da ich mich an der UMF bewerbe bin ich hierdrber bisher noch nicht gestolpert. Google verrt aber dass es wohl eine spezielle Belgaubigung durch den diplomatischen Dienst (Auswertiges Amt) ist. Macht das Sinn?

----------


## EVT

Eine gute Entscheidung, Erdbeerschnitte  :hmmm...:

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Ich hab sie jetzt einfach amtlich beglaubigen lassen, ganz normal beim Rathaus. Das soll genau die selbe Beglaubigung sein, meinte jedenfalls die fachanwaltsgehilfin und die Bearbeiterin im Rathaus

Nur wahrscheinlich wird mein Health certificate nicht in der Frist vom 31.7 fertig sein. Darf man sowas nachreichen oder sind die da ganz eisern mit der Frist???
Ich bin grad total verzweifelt, weil diese Bewerbung mich schon jetzt ber 230€ gekostet hat und die ist noch nicht mal fertig abgeschickt -.-

----------


## skyman

Ein Monat spter.. Die Frist wurde dieses Jahr um eine Woche d.h. bis zum 1. August verlngert. Hats dir noch gereicht bzw. wo hast du's dir ausstellen lassen? Ich hab meins einfach vom Hausarzt bekommen..

Dito, die Bewerbung hat sich ganz schn kosten lassen, 250 Gebhr, 70 frs Abi Zeugnis- aber anderseits sind dafr die Studiengebhren _relativ_ niedrig, also im Osteuropischen Vergleich.

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey Skyman, 
Die Sekretrin der sekretrin^^ meinte es sei egal, wann ich es einschicke, denn meine Bewerbung sei ja schlielich fristgerecht eingetroffen. Die 150€ hatte ich auch schon berwiesen.

Ja, ich hab's auch bei meinem Hausarzt machen lassen. Er war total lieb und hat mich noch dazwischen gequetscht  :Big Grin:  
Ich hab die Sachen Anfang dieser Woche komplett per einschreiben abgeschickt.
Du hast zwar recht, aber fr mich ist das dennoch grenzwertig. Ich hab gar kein einkommen und meine Eltern stehen fr alle Kosten mir zu Seite. Der Herr sei dank!

Hast du dich auch in timisoara beworben?
LG

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Sag mal, ist Bei dir auch die Zeile mit dem tuberculin Test frei geblieben. Mein Hausarzt meinte, das mache das Gesundheitsamt. Dann eat ich dort und die meinten, das mache der Hausarzt. Toll mein Hausarzt ist jetzt aber im Urlaub -.- ich hab das Health certificate trotzdem abgeschickt, weil ja sonst alle Tests vollstndig waren

Wo habt ihr es machen lassen?

----------


## katerlux86

erdbeerschnitte.  
kannst du in rumnien auch nur anatomie machen oder fngst da wieder von vorne an? das ist dort auf englisch oder?

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey katerlux, anatomie und berhaupt alle groen Fcher gehen dort ber mehrere Semester. Deswegen wirst du mind 1 1/2 Jahre mind dort bleiben mssen. Wenn du das hast, kannst du es ja abbrechen, das steht dir ja frei

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Aso ja, ich wei noch nicht genau, ob ich ganz von vorne anfangen muss. Und wenn schon, ist es mir auch egal eig, Hauptsache medizin! Da ich glaube dass du auf dich anspielen willst... Ich glaube deutsche Studienleistungen werden da zum grten Teil anerkannt  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich kann dir aber auch mehr berichten, wenn ich meine eingangsprfungen hinter mir habe und ich sich entscheidet ob ich berhaupt ein Studienplatz kriege. 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## katerlux86

das wre toll wenn du das machen knntest. 
in ungarn werden die deutschen scheine komplett nicht anerkannt.  bin gespannt wie es in rumnien ist. 
hast du dich auch in Deutschland beworben?

----------


## katerlux86

hast du dich eigenstndig beworben oder ber eine agentur? 
bis wann geht da die bewerbungsfrist?

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey Kater, 
Klar hab mich auch in Deutschland beworben, aber die Chancen sind sooooo minimal reinzukommen. Deswegen hab ich mir plan b Rumnien ausgesucht.
Ich hab mich alleine beworben. Ging ganz gut.
Die Frist war 31.7.
Aber du kannst ja anrufen und fragen ob sie eine Ausnahme machen!!!! Die sind, wie ich gehrt habe, gegenber deutschen (hast doch einen deutschen Pass oder?) wohl sehr aufgeschlossen. Aus welchen Grnden auch immer.....
Wenn du dich dazu entscheidest, werde ich dir gerne helfen. Ich wei wie schwer das alles ist und musste auch leider alles alleine machen. Aber jetzt bin ich ein Profi darin  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Erdbeerschnitte: wie sieht es denn dann mit den Anrechnungen aus? Werden dir jetzt Sachen angerechnet, oder musst du Fcher noch einmal machen? Ich frage da ich es wirklich interessant fnde dann von dir zu hren wie du die rumnische Vorklinik im Vergleich zur deutschen findest - denn es gibt ja nur sehr wenige Studenten die in beiden Lndern dieselben Fcher absolviert haben.

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Das wei ich noch nicht davo, ich werde mich damit beschftigen sobald die 'entrance exams' hinter mir habe.
Ich berichtige dann, wenn du das mchtest.

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

BERICHTE!!!! -diese dumme Autokorrektur

----------


## skyman

> Das wei ich noch nicht davo, ich werde mich damit beschftigen sobald die 'entrance exams' hinter mir habe.
> Ich berichtige dann, wenn du das mchtest.


Hey Erdbeerschnitte,
Also ich hab einfach so eine Health Certificate Template aus dem Internet runtergeladen und ausfllen lassen zumal das bei den Unterlagen der UMF in Cluj nicht dabei war.. Bezglich Tuberculin Test, ich hab das per Thorax Rntgen gemacht. Mein Bruder der fr einen Schleraustausch in die USA will, hat sich aber auch diesen Stress mit  Gesundheitsamt, Krankenhaus und Hausarzt durchmachen mssen.. 
Bezglich der dennoch astronomischen Kosten bin ich auch voll und ganz auf meine Eltern angewiesen und hoffe dass die das irgwie stemmen werden..^^
Ein Entrance Exam gibts bei der UMF brigens nicht soviel ich wei..
LG

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Echt???? Ich hab auch ein Rntgen- Bild machen lassen, jedoch wegen den Hepatitis b und c Test.
Glaubst du, es reicht wenn ich den Befund in rumnien bersetzen lasse und einreiche? 
Ja, das Health certificate hab ich auch aus dem Internet, und hab's auch beim Hausarzt ausfllen lassen, nur wie gesagt mit tuberculin kam er nicht weiter :S 
Ja, ich bin auch froh, so tolle Eltern zu haben! Sie haben schon mein Medizinstudium in Deutschland finanziert  :Grinnnss!:  wenn das Studium zu Ende ist, schenk ich meinen Eltern eine schne Reise. Dafr dass sie stndig meine Neurosen und stimmungsschwankungdn aushalten mssen, ist das das mindeste  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Also in timi gibt es (leider) 3! Englisch Chemie und Bio
Guck mal auf der Seite von Cluj, nicht dass du das bersehen hast.... Nur zur Sicherheit. 
LG

----------


## skyman

Ich denk das sollte eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Befund sein- sie wollen dich ja schlielich..
Das haste mir aber einen Schrecken eingejagt  :Big Grin:  Hab grad nochmal geschaut in sie verlangen tatschlich nur einen Englisch Test (TOEFL & Co.) und wer den nicht vorweisen kann macht einen an der Uni und an Englisch wird es schon nicht scheitern. Chemie und Bio ist aber natrlich nochmal ne andere Liga..^^

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Ja, noch viel erfolg!

----------


## aii

Ich habe gehrt, dass man im dritten Jahr (?) Prfungen auf rumnisch hat, obwohl man den englischsprachigen Studiengang gewhlt hat. Stimmt da so?
Oder ist das Mist, was mir erzhlt wurde und es ist komplett auf Englisch? 

Danke schon mal.

----------


## skyman

> Ich habe gehrt, dass man im dritten Jahr (?) Prfungen auf rumnisch hat, obwohl man den englischsprachigen Studiengang gewhlt hat. Stimmt da so?
> Oder ist das Mist, was mir erzhlt wurde und es ist komplett auf Englisch? 
> 
> Danke schon mal.


An der UMF in Cluj gibt es, soviel ich wei, in den ersten drei Jahren Rumnisch Unterricht auf den eine Prfung im/am Ende des dritten Jahres folgt, die man bestehen muss um im vierten Jahr weiter machen zu knnen. 
Allerdings ist der Unterricht/Prfungen wohl auch weiterhin auf Englisch- lediglich fr den klinschen Teil/ Praktika ist Rumnisch notwendig. Also so hat das eine ehemalige Studentin von dort mir erzhlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## aii

Super. Vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey skyman,
Eine Frage: du meintest du doch du musst dort einen englisch-Test machen, ne?! 
Ich muss halt diese Eingangstests machen. Und der englisch Test ist am 1.9. och hab heute den ganzen Tag dort angerufen, keiner ist drangegangen, nachdem ich auf meine mail keine Antwort bekommen hab
Ich wollte halt fragen, wie viel Tage ich vorher da sein muss. Wie machst du das denn bei deinem englisch Test? Fliegst du 2 Tage vorher, also quasi am Montag ist der Test und du fliegst am Samstag oder schon viel frher, zB. Donnerstag?
Ich wei gar nicht ob ich da dafr was unterschreiben muss. Aber mir antwortet ja auch keiner!!!!!!!!

----------


## skyman

Hey Erdbeerschnitte, 
also das mit der Kommunikation ist in der Tat eher schwierig lol. Emails werden auch von der UMF erst nach ca. einer Woche beantwortet. Du gehst aber eh nach Iasi richtig? 
Wenn der Test tatschlich am 1.9 ist, dann sollte es ja eigentlich reichen wenn man erst dann- oder halt am Abend vorher ankommt. Aber vielleicht trifft diese 'deutsche' Einstellung ja nicht unbedingt auf Rumnien zu. So oder so wrd ich es mit einem kleinen Aufenthalt verbinden um Stadt und Uni schon mal anzuschauen..  Schau sonst mal bei Wizz Air, die haben echt super Angebote! Den ganzen Papierkram wird man vermutlich Vorort erledigen. Reisepass nicht vergessen, Perso reicht anscheinend nicht immer  :hmmm...: 
LG

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Das Ding ist, ich wei auch gar nicht ob ich dafr automatisch angemeldet bin zum englischtest. Mir wird ja auf nichts geantwortet. Und auf der Homepage steht davon nichts....
Ich wei auch nicht, um wie viel Uhr und wo der Test ist. Richtig genervt bin ich davon... Ich will endlich alles hinter mir haben -.-

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Nein, timisoara.

----------


## skyman

Stimmt!

----------


## skyman

Wei jemand wann der englisch Test an der UMF in Cluj stattfindet bzw wann fliegt ihr hin?

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hey skyman,ich wei nicht, ob dir das weiterhilft aber ich zB hab mich ja in timisoara beworben. Auf der Website steht, dass die Tests am 1 u. 2 September sind und mir wurde jetzt am Freitag die Zeit und Ort als Mail mitgeteilt. Wird bestimmt bei dir auch so sein...
Steht denn was auf deren HP?

----------


## skyman

Danke @Erdbeerschnitte fr deine Antwort! HP steht nix, email hab ich auch nicht bekommen. Jedoch von einer Student(in) aus Cluj (via studis-online) erfahren, dass der Englisch Test dort erst in der 1. Woche des Studiums stattfindet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeerschnitte

Hallo hallo meine Lieben,
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der sich 2015 in timisoara bewerben will und sich vielleicht fragt, wie s so lief mit den englischtests und dem eingangstestat.
Also erst einmal gibt es ja einen englisch-sprachtest den man bestehen muss, sofern man keinen Toefl Test gemacht hat. Dieser besteht aus einem mndlichen und schriftlichen Teil. Der schriftliche Teil war ganz easy, obwohl ich leider 2 Fehler gemacht hab. Ich wusste nicht die Vergangenheitsform von to bleed und to shrink. Sonst wars voll locker^^ dann den mndlichen Teil fand ich super einfach. Natrlich haben sie auf Aussprache geachtet und so weiter.... Aber sonst... War einfach! Infos aus einem halbe Seite langen Text raussuchen, selbst Stellung nehmen, bisschen von sich erzhlen. Fertig.
Dann der eingangstest... Ja so eine Sache. Es gab ja 500 Fragen zu lernen. 400 Bio und 100 Chemie. Da muss ich sagen, dass ich leider wenig gelernt hab, wenns hochkommt 2 Wochen durchgngig... Hab's bisschen auf die leichte Schulter genommen. Die Fragen haben sie Mega gut gemischt!!!! 50 kamen davon dran. Ich hatte nur einen Fehler aber kam auch bei 3 Stck durcheinander und bin ,vielleicht' ein wenig in Panik geraten  :Big Grin:  naja egal. Ich bin drin! Mein tipp: den Tests oder die Tests besser gesagt nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen! Lernt die Fragen und lernt unregelmige Verben auf englisch.
Bei Fragen, nur her damit!

----------

